# Bikes für die Kids



## storck-riesen (16. Mai 2013)

Mit einem neuen, selbst aufgebauten Bike möchten wir unserem Nachwuchs unser Hobby näher bringen. Mittlerweile gibt es auf dem Markt doch recht gute Bikes für Kinder. Ich habe mich aber für einen Selbstaufbau entschieden, da ich wieder mal Lust habe ein Bike aufzubauen. Bis das Bike zum Einsatz kommen kann, wird noch einige Zeit vergehen. Ich möchte den Aufbau aber in aller Ruhe durchführen und beginne dementsprechend frühzeitig. Da ich nicht über eine umfangreiche Restekiste verfüge, werden Neu- und Gebrauchtteile aus der Bucht, aus dem Bikemarkt oder Onlinehandel zum Einsatz kommen. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, den Aufbau hier zu posten, da ich an der ein oder anderen Stelle etwas Unterstützung bei der richtigen Teileauswahl benötige und auch auf etwas technischen Support angewiesen bin (z.Bsp. Press Fit Innenlager, Scheibenbremsen). In den nächsten Tagen werde ich meinen gedanklichen Aufbau auflisten und eine erste Gewichtsangabe ermitteln.
Zuletzt etwas Ironie: Sollte es bei Nr.1 nicht gelingen sportliche Ambitionen zu wecken, bleibt noch die Hoffnung bei Nr.2 oder Nr.3. Sollten alle Versuche scheitern, kommen die Teile in eine Restekiste, sodass ich in 20 Jahren auch mit Classic Parts glänzen kann oder ich kaufe mir einen Fully Rahmen und schraube die Teile daran und fahre allein.
So jetzt genug einleitende Worte geschrieben: Beginnen möchte ich mit dem Rahmen. Dieser wurde gestern gekauft und sollte sich heute in einem der gelben LKWs oder Sprinter befinden, welche auf Deutschlands Straßen unterwegs sind. Deshalb gibt es heute nur die Geometriedaten des Rahmens als Vorgeschmack. Mehr dann in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Pan Tau (17. Mai 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> So jetzt genug einleitende Worte geschrieben: Beginnen möchte ich mit dem Rahmen. Dieser wurde gestern gekauft und sollte sich heute in einem der gelben LKWs oder Sprinter befinden, welche auf Deutschlands Straßen unterwegs sind. Deshalb gibt es heute nur die Geometriedaten des Rahmens als Vorgeschmack. Mehr dann in den nächsten Tagen.




...auf alle Fälle schon einmal viel Spaß bei Deinem Projekt!

Verrätst Du denn schon mal, welchen Rahmen (Hersteller/Modell) Du käuflich erworben hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (17. Mai 2013)

[/quote]Verrätst Du denn schon mal, welchen Rahmen (Hersteller/Modell) Du käuflich erworben hast?[/quote]

Jein, ich möchte etwas Spannung aufbauen ! Aber 14" Zoll Rahmen gibt es anscheinend nicht wie Sand am Meer (mal abgesehen von reinen Damenbikes). Und der Hersteller, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bietet aktuell keine kleinen (13 und 14 Zoll) Rahmen mehr an. Also ist der Rahmen kein aktuelles 2013er Modell.


----------



## storck-riesen (17. Mai 2013)

So, heute hat der Postmann auch mal bei uns geklingelt! Was hat der Papa da nur wieder bestellt?





Mein erster Gedanke: Recht großer Karton für einen kleinen Rahmen! Der Rahmen ist nur mit etwas Luftpolsterfolie geschützt!





Und da ist nun das gute Stück. Ein Cube Reaction in schwarz und weiß. Mein erster Eindruck: schick, gut verarbeitet, Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe mit Schutzaufkleber, etwas viel Schrift, ständiger Wechsel der Rohrgeometrie (oval hochkant, oval horizontal, fast rechteckig, ...). Negativ ist mir die Zugführung an der Unterseite des Oberrohres aufgefallen. Bei dem kleinen Rahmen liegt der vordere Gegenhalter sehr weit im Rahmendreieck zwischen Unter- und Oberrohr. Auch die Umlenkung vom Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr ist recht eng. Letzteres ist erstmal egal, denn es gibt vorn eh nur ein Blatt. Die Passungen von Steuersatz und Innenlager müssen wohl auch etwas nachgearbeitert werden.





Gleich mal ab auf die Waage: 1614g (3g schwerer als angegeben!)





Tja, und wie sollte es anders sein: der Rahmen hat eine kleine Beschädigung am Ende der linken Sitzstrebe unterhalb der hinteren Bremssattelbefestigung. Ein ca. 1cm langer Lackabplatzer. Mal schauen was der Verkäufer dazu meint.


----------



## rowdy (17. Mai 2013)

"Lackabplatzer"? ...vergiss es

Als Vater von 3 Söhnen schraub ich nur noch einfache Dirtkanten zusammen.
Die Teile halten alles aus...das ist der entscheidende Punkt...

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## storck-riesen (29. Mai 2013)

Weiter geht es mit dem LRS. Diesen habe ich gestern gebraucht hier aus dem Forum gekauft. Gebraucht deshalb, weil er ziemlich genau meinen Vortellungen entspricht und natürlich günstiger war. Er besteht aus Novatec Superlight Disc Naben, Alexrims ACE-20 24 Zoll Felgen, Zefal Textilfelgenband und Mow Joe 1.85. Die Gewichte sind wie folgt: VR 640g, HR 770g, Reifen (408g bzw. 412g).





Als nächstes mach ich mich auf die Suche nach einer passenden Gabel. Ob starr oder gefedert bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig. In einigen älteren Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, dass sich eine SID recht gut auf leichte Gewichte einstellen lässt. 
Kann jemand vielleicht seine Erfahrungen dazu kurz schildern?

Abschließend ein paar Worte zum Gesamtaufbau. Meine erste Teileauflistung hat ein Gewicht von ca. 9kg ergeben (mit Federgabel und ohne Highend Leichtbauteile). Mit Starrgabel und noch dem ein oder anderen Teil sollte es in Richtung 8,0 kg gehen. Farblich wird das Bike weiß/schwarz mit ein paar roten Farbtupfern als Kontrast.


----------



## MarkusL (29. Mai 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> In einigen älteren Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, dass sich eine SID recht gut auf leichte Gewichte einstellen lässt.
> Kann jemand vielleicht seine Erfahrungen dazu kurz schildern?


Wenn eine SID zu teuer ist, dann empfehle ich die Reba ab 2012. Entspricht m.W. der SID bis 2011. Die 2012er Reba RL Dual Air (120mm) meiner Frau wiegt 1460g.

In meinem Bikemarkt habe ich evtl. einen passenden Lenker für ein leichtes Kinder-/Jugendbike.


----------



## storck-riesen (31. Mai 2013)

Heute habe ich versucht o) das Hinterrad mal in den Rahmen zu stecken. Ich wollte mal schauen wie ein 24 Zoll Laufrad in einem 26 Zoll Rahmen wirkt. Leider habe ich die Nabe auf der Schaltwerkseite nicht in das Ausfallende bekommen. Da muss ich wohl den Dremel ansetzen und den Lack am Rahmen entfernen. Oder gibt es dafür im Fachhandel ein spezielles Fräswerkzeug? Evtl. eins, was auch die Parallelität der Ausfallenden prüfen und nacharbeiten kann.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. Juni 2013)

Ich würde den Lack lieber von Hand weg kratzen, nicht dass du versehentlich zu viel abträgst.

Btw.: das Uralt Invers-XTR Schaltwerk meiner Tochter wiegt nur 209 Gramm. Ist aber nicht so hübsch.


----------



## superseven77 (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo 

Also wenn das Hinterrad nicht reingeht.........hmmm.
Ist der Rahmen gerade?
Ich hatte das mal an einem Rahmen.
Der hatte einen hinten drauf bekommen und musste gerichtet werden.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Taurus1 (7. Juni 2013)

Das waere natuerlich gut moeglich, der Lackabplatzer am Ausfallende kommt ja auch irgendwo her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (28. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## storck-riesen (15. Juli 2013)

Neue Teilelieferung von letzter Woche:

Steuersatz Keil Ultralight semi-integriert --> 66g





Ahead Kappe Keil Carbon, Schraube und Kralle --> 18g







Und hier gibt es schon wieder ein Problem. Das Sattelrohr ist für 31,6mm Stützen ausgelegt. Die provisorisch getestete Stütze hatte sogar Spiel im Sitzrohr. Der Außendurchmesser des Sitzrohres ist also größer als 34,9mm. Die Klemme konnte zwar auf das Rohr montiert werden, aber die Schraube hat nicht im Gewinde gegriffen. Ich traue der Klemme auch nicht wirklich zu, eine so hohe Klemmkraft aufzubringen, dass die Stütze nicht rutscht. Also muss ich erstmal ein paar vorhandene Klemmen austesten, bevor ich eine neue rote Klemme bestelle.

Keil Flaschenhalter Carbon --> 14g





2x Schwalbe Schlauch AV9 --> je 134g





Als nächstes sollte dann die Gabel eintreffen.


----------



## storck-riesen (22. August 2013)

...


----------



## Floh (22. August 2013)

Sieht bis jetzt stimmig aus. Aber wenn man schon einen 26er aufbaut dann doch auch mit Federgabel?
Wenn Du noch ein Paar dünnere Moosgummi-Griffe suchst, ich hab noch ein Paar Bontrager XXX lite (18 Gramm mit Stopfen) im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. August 2013)

Schöne Gabel!

Nicht leicht, aber wirklich hübsch.

Will mein 1996er Rocky Vertex auch auf Starrgabel rückrüsten (vom Vorbesitzer noch mit Rock Shox), allerdings "muss" ich wohl statt Carbongabel eher ne Switchblade Gabel nehmen, von wegen zeitgenössisch...


----------



## storck-riesen (23. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Sieht bis jetzt stimmig aus. Aber wenn man schon einen 26er aufbaut dann doch auch mit Federgabel?
> Wenn Du noch ein Paar dünnere Moosgummi-Griffe suchst, ich hab noch ein Paar Bontrager XXX lite (18 Gramm mit Stopfen) im Bikemarkt.


 
Deine Moosgummigriffe habe ich mir schon vorgemerkt. Diesen Monat habe ich aber schon mein Budget überschritten. 

Ich habe lange überlegt ob Federgabel oder Starrgabel und mich letztendlich erstmal für Starrgabel entschieden, weil der künftige Fahrer eher ein Leichtgewicht ist und ich mir nicht sicher war, ob eine Federgabel da schon Sinn macht. Zu Beginn wird das Rad wohl eh im "gemäßigten Gelände" zum Einsatz kommen. Außerdem soll das Rad recht leicht werden. Die Gabel gefällt mir auch sehr gut (Aufkleber lassen sich übrigens entfernen). Anfänglich war ich etwas schockiert über die große Reifenfreiheit. Aber bei längerem Betrachten finde ich es langsam auch OK. Evtl. werde ich die Optik noch etwas mit den breiteren Schwalbe RoRo 2.1 verbessern. 
Wenn eine Federgabel in Frage kommen würde, dann eine SID mit weißer Krone. Die hat es aber in den frühen SID Jahrgängen nicht gegeben und ein neueres Modell war mir erstmal zu teuer. Das Umlackieren einer zweiten älteren SID wollte ich zur Zeit nicht in Angriff nehmen. Erstmal muss die SID für mein Bike fertig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (23. August 2013)

Syntace P6 Carbon: 178g bei 31,6mm und 300mm Länge
Leider wird man zu Beginn von dieser recht schönen Stütze wenig sehen.


----------



## storck-riesen (28. August 2013)

KCNC SC Bone Flat 25.4, 5° Biegung, 106g, auf 540mm gekürzt,


----------



## storck-riesen (29. August 2013)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal ein wenig mit dem Thema Antrieb beschäftigt. Meine bisherigen Rahmen haben alle ein Gewinde und damit Vierkant bzw. ISIS Lager. Der Cube Rahmen hat allerdings ein Pressfit Lagersitz. Bisher war mein Gedankengang einen Adapter von Pressfit auf BSA einzubauen, den hatte ich mal bei der ersten Recherche vor einigen Wochen gefunden, um dann wieder Vierkantlager verwenden zu können. Denn da gibt es ja gute Auswahl an Kinderkurbeln bzw. wäre auch die Kürzung einer alten Kurbel möglich. Gestern habe ich mal den Rahmen gemessen: 41x89.5. Und siehe da, die Adapterlösung funktioniert ja gar nicht. Also muss ich auf ein Pressfit Innenlager ala Shimano, Reset Racing, Acros oder Race Face zurückgreifen. Diese Lager sind aber alle für HT II Kurbeln mit einer 24mm Achse ausgelegt. 
Ist das soweit richtig?
Die kürzeste Kurbel mit HT II die ich gefunden habe hat eine Länge von 165mm. Sind euch vielleicht noch Modelle bekannt die es auch noch kürzer gibt? Welche Modelle, außer Saint, Zee, XT und XTR, gibt es denn noch mit einer Länge von 165mm und HT II?


----------



## storck-riesen (2. September 2013)

.


----------



## Roelof (2. September 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> ...In einigen älteren Beiträgen habe ich gelesen, dass sich eine SID recht gut auf leichte Gewichte einstellen lässt.
> Kann jemand vielleicht seine Erfahrungen dazu kurz schildern?...



ja kann ich bestätigen; hab die Dinger in meiner aktiven Rennzeit der Reihe nach eingestellt; mit dünnem Öl ab 35kg fahrbar, dann aber nur einseitig mit Luft; sobald du aber Discs dran pappst, überleg dir ob du nicht einen zweiten Satz Buchsen einpressen magst...


----------



## trifi70 (2. September 2013)

Es hat hier schon jemand ne HT Kurbel gekürzt. Man könnt auch den Hohlraum auffüllen, damit das Gewinde sicher greift. So richtig ideal fände ich das aber auch nicht... Original kürzer als 165 fällt mir nix ein.


----------



## storck-riesen (3. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> ja kann ich bestätigen; hab die Dinger in meiner aktiven Rennzeit der Reihe nach eingestellt; mit dünnem Öl ab 35kg fahrbar, dann aber nur einseitig mit Luft; sobald du aber Discs dran pappst, überleg dir ob du nicht einen zweiten Satz Buchsen einpressen magst...


 
Die Entscheidung ist ja erstmal zu gunsten einer Starrgabel ausgefallen. Von 35kg ist der Junior auch noch einiges entfernt. Ich werde wohl die recht schmalen 1.85er Mow Joe gegen 2.1 RoRo tauschen und hoffen, dass diese etwas Stöße abfedern.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Es hat hier schon jemand ne HT Kurbel gekürzt. Man könnt auch den Hohlraum auffüllen, damit das Gewinde sicher greift. So richtig ideal fände ich das aber auch nicht... Original kürzer als 165 fällt mir nix ein.


 
Mit Kurbel kürzen wollte ich eigentlich nicht anfangen.

2 Kurbeln habe ich schon mal zur Auswahl. Leider bisher ohne Angabe ob 24er oder 30er Welle:

Rhythm Experts Crank und REDLINE Microline 2 Piece Crank Set

Nachteilig bei beiden ist der 110er LK.


----------



## trifi70 (3. September 2013)

Immerhin etwas. Das gibt dann ein 34er, ev. auch ein 33er Ritzel. Mit passender Kassette sollte das doch funktionieren, oder ist 34/36 doch zu fett?


----------



## storck-riesen (3. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Immerhin etwas. Das gibt dann ein 34er, ev. auch ein 33er Ritzel. Mit passender Kassette sollte das doch funktionieren, oder ist 34/36 doch zu fett?


 
Wie in meinen Postings weiter vorn zu sehen, ist die Kassette 11-34 und das Kettenblatt 34. So werde ich vermutlich erstmal starten. Mal schauen was sich evtl. noch an alternativen Kurbeln finden läßt. Wobei kleiner als 32-11 würde ich nicht gehen wollen. Hab ich selbst gerade zum testen und finde es bergab zu kurz übersetzt.


----------



## trifi70 (3. September 2013)

Mir ist 36/11 auch gelegentlich zu kurz... Aber wenn Du als Minimum ein 32er KB in Betracht ziehst, würde ich dafür nicht extra viel Geld ausgeben oder ne Bastellösung akzeptieren, wenn auf die von Dir erwähnten Standardkurbeln mit BCD110 ein 34 sicher passt und ein 33er vermutlich auch. Der eine Zahn zu 32 macht den Kohl nicht fett wie man so schön sagt. Und unter leichten Gewichtseinbußen wäre an der Kassette ja auch noch was machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (6. September 2013)

Hab ich doch in den letzten Tagen im Forum lesen müssen, dass mein Plan bezüglich Antrieb ja gar nicht funktioniert. Sprich 9fach Kassette mit 9fach Drehgriff und 10fach Schaltwerk. Da es aber das X9 Schaltwerk in weiß/schwarz nicht als 9fach gab (hab's zumindest nirgends gefunden) und mir das richtig gut gefällt, muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und gleich auf 10fach aufrüsten. Glücklicherweise brauch ich an einem anderen Rad gerade einen 9fach Drehgriff.


----------



## Hardy1955 (6. September 2013)

Hallo !

Bei http://http://www.radplan-delta.de/antriebe/antriebe.html gibt es Kurbeln mit 152,5 mm (nicht verwandt etc.)

Bye, Hardy


----------



## storck-riesen (7. September 2013)

Hardy1955 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Bei http://http://www.radplan-delta.de/antriebe/antriebe.html gibt es Kurbeln mit 152,5 mm (nicht verwandt etc.)
> 
> Bye, Hardy


 
Auf die Schnelle hab ich nur ISIS oder Vierkant Kurbeln gesehen. Suche ja HT II für Press fit Lager. Werd's mal in Ruhe durchschauen. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## storck-riesen (7. September 2013)

...


----------



## storck-riesen (7. September 2013)

Alligator Windcutter 140mm, 64g (ohne Schrauben)





Alligator Windcutter 160mm, 88g (ohne Schrauben)





Schrauben für Bremsscheiben






Avid Elixir 7 VR, 244g





Avid Elixir 7 HR, 246g --> ich glaube hier hat mir die Waage einen kleinen Streich gespielt, laut Verkäufer sollte sie etwas schwerer sein





Adapter IS2000 auf PM, 24g


----------



## storck-riesen (7. September 2013)

...


----------



## trifi70 (7. September 2013)

Nochn Saddel dran und schon hast ein Laufrad mit Scheibenbremsen 

Nun wird mir klar, wieso das Schaltwerk black/white sein muss. Kommt ganz gut die "Farb"-Kombi. Schwarz/weiß und alles dazwischen sind so ziemlich meine Lieblings"farben"


----------



## storck-riesen (7. September 2013)

...


----------



## trifi70 (7. September 2013)

Kleine schwarze Hülsen mit Kragen auf einer Seite und Längsschlitz. Auf die Bremsleitung draufclipsen, dann komplett in die Aufnahme am Rahmen.

Scheiben keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (7. September 2013)

Aha, das kleine Schwarze also!  Hab ich's doch geahnt. Muss ich mal google'n. Danke.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. September 2013)

Krasse Bremsscheiben, sind das nicht eigentlich Wurfsterne? 

Was die Scheibenmontage angeht müsste ich rausgehen und mal meine Räder anschauen, das hab ich nicht im Kopf.


----------



## trolliver (7. September 2013)

Die Scheiben hast du richtig befestigt. Das sind Unterlegscheiben für Schrauben. Es gibt noch Ausgleichsscheiben, wenn man die Scheibe weiter nach außen bringen will, falls man an der Sattelbefestigung noch Luft hat. Das bringt gleichzeitig den Sattel nach außen und so von den Speichen weg.

Oliver


----------



## storck-riesen (8. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Ausgleichsscheiben, wenn man die Scheibe weiter nach außen bringen will, falls man an der Sattelbefestigung noch Luft hat. Das bringt gleichzeitig den Sattel nach außen und so von den Speichen weg.
> 
> Oliver


 
Davon habe ich schon gehört. Die Sattelbefestigung hat noch etwas Luft. Aber was ist denn ein "normaler Wert" für den Abstand?


----------



## Floh (16. September 2013)

Normalerweise ist das alles durchgenormt bei IS. Du brauchst in der Regel keine Distanzscheiben. Ich hatte das bei meiner Grimeca System 12 aber auch, dass die Speichen an der Bremszange geschliffen haben, aber nur wenn der Bremsdruck die Zange auseinander gedrückt hat (!). Musste innen 0,5 mm abfeilen.
Ist auch eine Frage wie groß der Durchmessser des Speichenflansches ist. Je größer desto breiter bauen die Speichen ja quasi.
Was helfen kann ist die Bremszange mit Distanzscheiben weiter außen zu positionieren und die Bremsbeläge dann von Hand in die richtige Position zu bringen. Ist Pfusch aber viel Platz brauchst Du ja nicht.


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

die Unterlegsscheiben kannst du weg geben - hab ich in dieser Form noch nie gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

Ist die Vorderrad Nabe neu? oder besteht da die möglichkeit dass aus irgend einem unerfindlichen Grund die Achse falsch zusammen gebaut wurde?? ist das LR mittig drinnen??


----------



## storck-riesen (16. September 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das alles durchgenormt bei IS.


 
Ist PM, aber sicher auch alles genormt.



Roelof schrieb:


> Ist die Vorderrad Nabe neu? oder besteht da die möglichkeit dass aus irgend einem unerfindlichen Grund die Achse falsch zusammen gebaut wurde?? ist das LR mittig drinnen??


 
Das LR ist gebraucht, also schon so gefahren nehm ich an, aber wie neu. Mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass es irgendwie schief in der Gabel liegt. Muss ich nochmal genau nachschauen.




Roelof schrieb:


> die Unterlegsscheiben kannst du weg geben - hab ich in dieser Form noch nie gesehen


 
Mein Plan ist, dass ich mir Distanzscheiben besorgen werde(0.5 bzw. 1mm), um damit die Scheibe etwas nach außen zu bekommen. Damit dann die Schraubenköpfe nicht an der Gabel anstoßen, werde ich die Unterlegscheiben weglassen (müssen). Damit dürfte der Abstand zwischen Bremssattel und Speichen etwas größer werden. 
Die Gabel von ihrer Bauart her spielt da natürlich auch eine Rolle. Das Gabelende ist nochmals dicker als der Gabelholm selbst. Bei einer Federgabel ist das ja anders. Auch wenn alles genormt ist, finde ich das ganz schön knapp.


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist, dass ich mir Distanzscheiben besorgen werde(0.5 bzw. 1mm), um damit die Scheibe etwas nach außen zu bekommen. Damit dann die Schraubenköpfe nicht an der Gabel anstoßen, werde ich die Unterlegscheiben weglassen (müssen).



halte ich für kritisch weil die Scheibe nicht mehr plan aufliegt - da gibt es eigene Shims, statt einzelner Unterlegscheiben, die ich dir da ans Herz legen würde...

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25093_Distanzscheiben-6-Loch-fuer-Bremsscheiben-.html

von Magura gab es glaub ich mal dünnere, aber da bin ich mir mit der Marke nicht sicher...


----------



## trolliver (16. September 2013)

Genauso, also mit den Shims (das Wort war mir nicht geläufig), hatte ich mir das gedacht. Da gab es definiv dünnere. 1mm, da hat man ja manchmal nicht einmal soviel an der Gabel, um das wieder auszugleichen. Wenn doch, dann würde das natürlich passen.

Oliver


----------



## storck-riesen (16. September 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> halte ich für kritisch weil die Scheibe nicht mehr plan aufliegt - da gibt es eigene Shims, statt einzelner Unterlegscheiben, die ich dir da ans Herz legen würde...


 
Danke für den Tip, ist bei der nächsten Bestellung dabei. Sowas ähnliches hab ich glaube mal von Syntace gesehen. Die waren auch dünner, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

He Storck Riesen,

ist ja eine ganz schoene Race-Feile ;-)
Warum eigentlich 140 Scheiben fuer die Bremse?
Das gewicht, dass di mit klineren Scheiben sparst kommt doch mit den Montageadaptern wieder drauf? Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch 160erScheiben am Kona montiert.
Hast Du mal ueber Alu-Scheiben nachgedacht?


Noch eine Frage:
Hast Du diese "Klemmen" fuer die Bremsleitung schon gefunden?
Ich stehe am Kona vor genau dem gleichen Problem.


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Meinst Du sowas da? Gibs auch im Durchmesser justierbar.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-cable-grip/aid:39951


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Meinst Du sowas da? Gibs auch im Durchmesser justierbar.
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-cable-grip/aid:39951



Hoi,

nein, das meinte ich nicht (musste ich auch schon mal verbauen das teil)
Am Kona sind die Halterrungen schon "richtig" vorhanden für Hydraulikleitungen. Aber sie sind zu gross, also der Schlauch haelt nicht. Da muesste irgendwas zwischen Schlauch und Klemme kommen, damit es fixiert ist.

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Da kamen bei meinem Rahmen so Kragenhülsen aus Plastik mit Schlitz mit. Durch den Schlitz kann man sie auf die Leitung stecken, der Kragen bildet einen Anschlag im Rahmenanlötteil und die Hülse passt den Durchmesser an. Wo es sowas einzeln gäbe, weiß ich aber auch nicht...

ps. das Teil was ich gepostet habe, kann man für den Zweck aber auch nehmen, oder?


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Da kamen bei meinem Rahmen so Kragenhülsen aus Plastik mit Schlitz mit. Durch den Schlitz kann man sie auf die Leitung stecken, der Kragen bildet einen Anschlag im Rahmenanlötteil und die Hülse passt den Durchmesser an. Wo es sowas einzeln gäbe, weiß ich aber auch nicht...
> 
> ps. das Teil was ich gepostet habe, kann man für den Zweck aber auch nehmen, oder?



ah, ok beim Rahmen dabei. bei mir leider nicht 
Muss ich halt mal suchen.

Das gepostete Teil geht wohl nicht, es wird ja in einem "klassichen" Bowdenzuggegenhalter festgeschraubt und bei mir ist ja schon durchgehend offen, da fehlt was zum festschrauben. Ausserdem sieht es dann nicht schoen aus 

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

So kleine schwarze Hülsen hab ich irgendwo gefunden, aber noch nicht bestellt. Da läuft der Bremsschlauch dann auch durch die Original Öse am Rahmen und nicht nebendran. Muss ich nochmal suchen.

Der Rahmen hat IS 2000. Also brauch ich sowohl für 140mm als auch für 160mm Adapter und dann dürfte die 140mm Scheibe + Adapter leichter sein als 160mm + Adapter. 140mm deshalb weil ich denke, dass das von der Bremspower her locker ausreicht, zumal er ja erstmal den Umgang mit Scheibenbremsen erlernen muss.

Warum aus Alu? Hat das Vorteile? Hab mit Scheibenbremsen noch keine Erfahrungen. Viel leichter als 64g geht doch eh nicht mehr.


----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

Alu Bremsscheibe? Habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Nutzen die nicht zu schnell ab?

Diese Kragenhülsen habe ich mal in München ganz normal im Farradladen gekauft. Schwabing, Georgenstr. Ecke Barer Str., Namen vergessen. Die fehlten bei meinem Jekyll Rahmen nämlich auch. Ich meine aber, die sind aus Alu.

Oliver


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> So kleine schwarze Hülsen hab ich irgendwo gefunden, aber noch nicht bestellt. Da läuft der Bremsschlauch dann auch durch die Original Öse am Rahmen und nicht nebendran. Muss ich nochmal suchen.


Wenn Du den link findest waere ich echt dankbar.



storck-riesen schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat IS 2000. Also brauch ich sowohl für 140mm als auch für 160mm Adapter und dann dürfte die 140mm Scheibe + Adapter leichter sein als 160mm + Adapter. 140mm deshalb weil ich denke, dass das von der Bremspower her locker ausreicht, zumal er ja erstmal den Umgang mit Scheibenbremsen erlernen muss.



ja, ok hast recht, hinten wird eh ein adapter benötigt. Ich bin jetzt nur von der Gabel ausgegangen, da hatte ich mir den Adapter gespart.
Aber ich hoffe auch, dass die ersten Bremstests nicht gleich in "Ueber den lenker absteigen" ausarten.



storck-riesen schrieb:


> Warum aus Alu? Hat das Vorteile? Hab mit Scheibenbremsen noch keine Erfahrungen. Viel leichter als 64g geht doch eh nicht mehr.



Ja, eigentlich nur aus gewichtsgründen. Ichfinde jetzt aber gar keine Scheiben mehr. ich daechte ich habe als ich gesucht habe einiges gesehen. Aber du hast recht, niedriger als 64g duerfte wohl schwer werden.

Thomas


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Alu Bremsscheibe? Habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Nutzen die nicht zu schnell ab?



so langsam kommts mir auch so vor als ob ich was verwechselt habe.

Thomas


----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

Vorn ist ja PM und eine 160mm Scheibe. 

Zu Zeit laufen ja einige Aufbaufaden parallel. Da kann man schonmal den Überblick verlieren.


----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

wintermute: guckst du --> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34521_Fuehrung-fuer-Bremsleitung-.html


----------



## wintermute (18. September 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> wintermute: guckst du --> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34521_Fuehrung-fuer-Bremsleitung-.html



Juhuu!
Vielen Dank!
genau das suchte ich!

Thomas


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

Danke für den Tip, irgendwann brauch die Teile sicher auch ma wieder. 

2 Kragen (Krägen??), also entweder 1x absägen oder Leitung auf (wenn man eh kürzen muss, kein Problem). Oder lassen die 
sich mit einem Trick auch mit geschlossener Leitung montieren?


----------



## Roelof (18. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ... Nutzen die nicht zu schnell ab?...



gibt es zB von Stan's (NoTube) oder CarbonTi; Abnutzung ist nicht so tragisch, aber die Wärmeableitung soll wesentlich schlechter sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (18. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, irgendwann brauch die Teile sicher auch ma wieder.
> 
> 2 Kragen (Krägen??), also entweder 1x absägen oder Leitung auf (wenn man eh kürzen muss, kein Problem). Oder lassen die
> sich mit einem Trick auch mit geschlossener Leitung montieren?



Deswegen sind sie geschlitzt!


----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> 2 Kragen (Krägen??), also entweder 1x absägen oder Leitung auf (wenn man eh kürzen muss, kein Problem). Oder lassen die
> sich mit einem Trick auch mit geschlossener Leitung montieren?


 
Ich denke die lassen sich einfach über die Bremsleitung drücken (vielleicht vorher kurz neben die Pizza im Backofen legen). Kragen brauchst du ja nur abmachen, wenn die Hülse nicht von der Breite her in die Rahmenöse passt.


----------



## trifi70 (18. September 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Deswegen sind sie geschlitzt!


Nah, drüberstülpen ist sicher kein Problem. Aber die Kragen verhindern ev. wirkungsvoll das durchstecken durch die Öffnung im Rahmen. Erst am Rahmen durchstecken, dann Bremsleitung rein wird nicht gehen  Egal, ihr werdet es schon dranpfriemeln


----------



## storck-riesen (18. September 2013)

Die Ösen am Rahmen sind eigentlich soweit offen, dass das Reindrücken von Hülse mit Bremsleitung kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Roelof (18. September 2013)

backrohr ist schon heftig - ein Fön tut's auch...


----------



## storck-riesen (24. September 2013)

KMC X10SL mit 244g bei 112 Gliedern (ungekürzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (25. September 2013)

Aus dem was über bleibt kannst Du Dir noch eine schöne Halskette oder einen Schlüsselanhänger basteln


----------



## storck-riesen (25. September 2013)

Für den Hals dürfte das nicht reichen und am Schlüsselbund hängen auch schon seit Jahren 10 Kettenglieder. Da könnte ich höchstens durch den Austausch etwas Gewichtstuning betreiben. Dann rutscht die Hose nicht mehr so oft.


----------



## storck-riesen (1. Oktober 2013)

Bontrager Race XXX lite, 18g


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo storck-riesen,
hast du eine "passende" Kurbel gefunden?

Ich "stand" vor dem gleichen Problem.

Letztendlich habe ich eine SLX 2fach Kurbel (175mm) auf 155mm gekürzt.

Die gekürzte Kurbel wiegt ca. 660 gr. (ohne Lager).


----------



## Y_G (4. Oktober 2013)

ist die SLX nicht auch schon Hollow???


----------



## trifi70 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ist sie. Ein paar Details, gerne mit Foto, wären nett.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die SLX ist Hollow!!!

In dem bearbeiteten Bereich ist die Kurbel noch zu 90 % massiv.

Stabilitätstechnisch ist dies bei einem momentanen Fahrergewicht von 32 kg kein Problem


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Oktober 2013)

Hier noch zwei Bilder der Kurbel


----------



## superseven77 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Da hast Du echt Glück gehabt, daß dort noch Material ist.
Ich hatte das gleiche vorgehabt......mit einer SLX von 2011.
Die habe ich dann sogar röntgen lassen, weil ich wissen wollte wo ich bohren kann.
Bilder davon sind in meinem Album. 
Meine ist an der Bohrstelle zu hohl.
Ich finde es aber prima das es bei diesem Modell evtl. geht.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Donnerbolzen (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin das Risiko eingegangen, die Kurbel eventuell verschrotten zu müssen.

Niklas wiegt momentan 32 kg.

Wenn er in den nächsten zwei Jahren keine 50 kg zunimmt (was ich "nicht" hoffe) wird sie diese Zeit überleben  

Hier noch ein Bild von seinem neuen Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (5. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schöner Viergelenker! Ich habe so etwas selbst nie gefahren, war immer mit meinen Eingelenkern zufrieden, sieht aber sehr stimmig aus. Auch die ganze Farbzusammenstellung, die Wiederholung der Farbapplikationen an verschiedenen Teilen... Schick!

Oliver


----------



## Toni172 (5. Oktober 2013)

sehr schönes Bike.
Was für ein Modelljahr der SLX Kurbel ist das, und was hat diese für einen Lochkreis ??


----------



## trifi70 (5. Oktober 2013)

FC-M675, aktuelle Serie (gibs seit letztem Jahr). LK 104/64

Glück gehabt, nach den Fotos zu urteilen sollte das locker halten. 

Ev. könnte man eine 170er dann auf 150 kürzen, sicher ist das aber nicht...


----------



## storck-riesen (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Donnerbolzen,

sorry für die späte Rückmeldung, aber letzte Woche war Urlaub angesagt. Das Thema Kurbel bereitet mir noch richtig Kopfschmerzen. Bis jetzt habe ich lediglich 3 zur Auswahl (bei 150mm):

a) *REDLINE Microline 2 Piece Crank Set* --> ca.700g (wird je nach Länge etwas variieren) inkl. Lager, gibt es in einigen USA BMX Shops für ca. 120 Dollar; bei Endo Bikes (was wohl sowas wie der deutsche Vertrieb von Redline ist) gibts die für 89,- aber nur in 140mm; wenn ich mich in einem anderen Unterforum richtig informiert habe, wird mein Press Fit 92 Lager eine Gesamtbreite von 96,5mm haben; Endo Bikes hat mir auf meine Anfrage bezüglich Breite (da ja BMX Kurbel) nicht eindeutig geantwortet; eine zweite Mail blieb unbeantwortet, auch ob die Kurbel in 150mm zu besorgen wäre blieb unbeantwortet;

b) *Rhythm Experts Crank* --> ca. 750g inkl. Lager, Kostenpunkt 189,-

Nachteil: beide Kurbeln haben 5 Arm und 110er Lochkreis. Das kleinste KB ist dann ein 34er was ok wäre, allerdings kann ich nicht das Race Face Narrow wide benutzen.

c) *Federleicht* --> 307g, 198,-, Lochkreis 64mm (da muss ich erstmal nach Kettenblättern schauen)


Hast du die Kurbel selbst gekürzt? Denn gekürzten Bereich dann nachlakiert? 4 Arm und 104er Lochkreis würde zum Race Face KB passen und mit ca. 110,- inkl. Lager (wobei mir das ja nicht's nützt) bezahlbar. Ich würde da wohl auch die 170mm Kurbel auf 150mm kürzen (lassen). Könnte man die gesamte Kurbel irgendwie entlacken und schwärzen (lackieren, eloxieren, ...)?


----------



## Floh (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd´s mal probieren mit dem Kürzen einer HT2-Kurbel. Da bist Du auf jeden Fall kompatibel zum Pressfit-Innenlager.

Gebrauchte SLX, erstmal ´ne Probebohrung machen.
Wenn da schon zuviel hohl ist: Stahl-Insert einsetzen (gibt's als Reparaturkit für verbockte Pedalgewinde, man frage im Bikeshop). Vor allem hippe Fixie- und Singlespeed Läden die öfter mal eine alte Kurbel fit machen müssen sind da eine gute Adresse.
Das hält dann auf jeden Fall vor allem wenn man es einklebt und das Gewinde für den Einsatz schön eng macht (etwas kleiner vorbohren).

Park Tool sagt das geht:
http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/pedal-bushing-kit


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo storck-riesen,
ja ich habe die Kurbel selbst gekürzt und dann matt schwarz nachlackiert.
Entlacken (strahlen) und komplett lackieren bzw. eloxieren sollte ebenfalls machbar sein.


----------



## Floh (15. Oktober 2013)

Hier im Forum hat einer seine Kurbel mit Plasti-Dip behandelt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10065833&postcount=45


----------



## storck-riesen (15. Oktober 2013)

Leider habe ich nicht die technischen Voraussetzungen um die Kurbel selbst zu kürzen. Da würde dann nur der Weg über den bekannten Service einer nahe Dresden ansässigen Firma gehen, wenn die solche Kurbeln überhaupt kürzen. Kurbel + Kürzen + Versand + Entlacken + Farbe/Eloxal würde dann aber sicher mehr kosten als die Redline. Wenn bei der Redline nur der 110LK nicht wäre.  Für die Federleicht mit 64er Lochkreis scheint es keine Kettenblätter größer als 28 o. 30 zu geben. Gibt es vielleicht einen Adapter mit dem man den Lochkreis vergrößern kann?


----------



## Floh (15. Oktober 2013)

Raus aus der Pressfit-Falle:





von forums.mtbr.com

Vielleicht mit sowas hier:
http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/Inne....html?XTCsid=21eda7d884f113d92068b51af83cefc7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (15. Oktober 2013)

Sowas war auch mein erster Gedanke und auf meiner Einkaufsliste vermerkt. Aber dann  mal in einer ruhigen Minute nachgedacht: mein Rahmen hat ja eine Tretlagergehäusebreite von 89.5mm und einen Durchmesser von 41mm. Die eingepressten Adapterlösungen sind für Gehäusebreiten von 68 bzw. 73mm um dann normale BSA Patronen einzubauen. Das andere verlinkte von dir passt in Rahmen welchen einen Durchmesser von 46mm haben und eigentlich für BB30 Wellen gedacht sind. Also gute Ideen , aber hilft in meinem Fall nicht weiter .


----------



## storck-riesen (17. Oktober 2013)

Kleinteile- und Zubehörlieferung von heute: Avid Entlüftungskit, Lizard Skin Jumbo, 2x Tune Carbon Spacer 10mm, Syntace Disc Shims, Pin und Olive, Jagwire Bremszugadapter





Da Kleinvieh gewöhnlich auch Mist macht, wiege ich auch die Kleinteile. Das ergibt dann am Ende unter sonstiges einen Betrag X in g.





Auf der Waage liegen 5 Stck. Verbaut habe ich aber nur 3, um das Problem mit der Annäherung Bremssattel an Speichen zu verbessern. Bei 5 Stck hätten schon wieder die Schraubenköpfe der Bremsscheibenbefestigung Kontakt mit der Gabel gehabt. Die Unterlegscheiben habe ich weggelassen.










Bei 2 Jagwire Bremszugadaptern hat die Waage leider noch nichts angezeigt . Daher auch kein Bild.
Montiert habe ich die Dinger ab schon. Auf die Bremsleitung war kein Problem, aber dann in den Rahmen. Da musste der Gummihammer her. Und jetzt hat das Ganze immer noch Spiel in der Rahmenöse. Mal schauen wie sich das in der Praxis dann bewährt.


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Kann man ganz schön Geld für ausgeben, für so'n Kleinkram. Was mich wundert: die Carbonspacer sind nicht leichter als solche aus Alu. Hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Vielleicht ist das mit den Bremsleitungsadaptern so gedacht, daß man die zuerst in die Rahmenösen einführt und anschließend die an einem Ende losen Leitungen hindurch. Müßte man dann hinterher neu befüllen. Weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## trifi70 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ja, so geht es definitiv besser (zumindest ohne Gummihammer). Aber man muss halt die Leitung öffnen und entlüften. Andererseits macht man das eh, weil ja gekürzt werden muss.


----------



## Roelof (18. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> ...die Carbonspacer sind nicht leichter als solche aus Alu...



Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. 0-8-15 Carbonspacer sind keine ultraleichten, da wiegen Alu und Carbon etwa gleich viel...


----------



## Roelof (18. Oktober 2013)

5g Soul-Kozak 20mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (18. Oktober 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen. 0-8-15 Carbonspacer sind keine ultraleichten, da wiegen Alu und Carbon etwa gleich viel...


Ach! Soweit war ich noch nicht, daß _tune _Kram 0-8-15 ist...  

Du hast schon gesehen, daß der letzte Link einen aus Alu zeigt?


----------



## storck-riesen (18. Oktober 2013)

wichtiges Auswahlkriterium: Carbon ohne gelasertes oder aufgedrucktes Logo


----------



## trolliver (18. Oktober 2013)

Das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, denn es stört mich auch bei vielen Aluteilen. Leider habe ich das bislang immer in Kauf genommen, bei vielen ist es jedoch auch alternativlos.


----------



## trifi70 (18. Oktober 2013)

Nicht gelaserte, sondern gedruckte Logos kann man doch ganz gut entfernen?! Wollte das demnächst auch mal mit einem Cube-Syntace Vorbau machen...


----------



## storck-riesen (29. Oktober 2013)

neue Kleinteilelieferung: 6x rot eloxierte Schraube M5x12 für Flaschenhalter und zum Verschließen der Öffnungen für Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger an den Sitzstreben


----------



## storck-riesen (14. November 2013)

...


----------



## Roelof (14. November 2013)

Ich hätte noch weiße X9sl drehgriffe hier, allerdings mit langem griff... würden dir die besser gefallen??


----------



## storck-riesen (15. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch weiße X9sl drehgriffe hier, allerdings mit langem griff... würden dir die besser gefallen??


 
PN

Die Drehgriffe gefallen mir eigentlich. Das Schaltwerk sieht ja auch nicht schlecht aus, nur passt es eigentlich nicht zu meinem Farbkonzept.


----------



## storck-riesen (21. November 2013)

Race Face X-Typ Innenlager, 94g






Eigentlich hatte ich ein Auge auf das Reset Racing mit roten Lagerschalen geworfen. Aber beim 4 fachen Preis hat dann doch erstmal die Vernuft gesiegt. Damit könnte ich jetzt das Thema Kurbel angehen, wenn ich mich dann endlich mal entscheiden könnte, bzw. eine Kurbel mit dem "Aha" Effekt finden würde.


----------



## trolliver (21. November 2013)

Lagerschalen kannst du auch notfalls selbst rot machen. Damit ist die Entscheidung für HT gefallen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (21. November 2013)

Die Entscheidung für HT II brauchte ich ja gar nicht zu treffen. Der Rahmen läßt ja nichts anderes zu. Ich muss nur eine Entscheidung treffen welche HT II Kurbel ich nehme. Bis jetzt habe/hatte ich 4 zur Auswahl:

1.) Federleicht --> fällt aus da der Rahmen die 110mm Maximalbreite nicht erfüllt

2.) SLX Kurbel oder ähnliches kürzen --> fällt auch aus, da ich selbst nicht kürzen kann und niemanden kenne, der das machen kann

3.) Crupy Rhythm --> von allen am schwersten und eben nur 110mm LK

4.) Redline --> auch nur 110mm LK und nur in den USA erhältlich

Von daher bin ich immernoch offen für Vorschläge.


----------



## trolliver (21. November 2013)

Stimmt, ein Blick auf deinen ersten Post (Press fit Innenlager) hätte genügt. Wie lang sollen die Kurbelarme noch werden? Hatte da nicht gerade jemand auch HT-Kurbeln zu CC geschickt?


----------



## storck-riesen (21. November 2013)

Ich denke die werden entweder 140mm oder 150mm. Nein, CC kann technisch keine HT II Kurbeln kürzen.


----------



## trolliver (21. November 2013)

Dann  wird's schwierig. Im Tech-Forum hast du dich ja schon umgehört. Oder jemand, der das schon erfolgreich versucht hat, bietet dir seine Mithilfe an.

Daß die Federleicht-Kurbel nicht paßt, wirst du schon gut recherchiert haben, nehme ich an.


----------



## storck-riesen (21. November 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Daß die Federleicht-Kurbel nicht paßt, wirst du schon gut recherchiert haben, nehme ich an.


 
Naja, brauch ich ja nur den Rahmen bei 150mm an den Kettenstreben messen. Und das Maß lag schon über 110mm.


----------



## storck-riesen (25. November 2013)

Am Wochenende hatte ich etwas Zeit zum Schrauben. Ich habe also die Gabel gekürzt und wollte das Cockpit soweit fertig machen bis ich folgendes Problem hatte. Auf der linken Seite den Moosgummigriff montiert und damit die Position des Bremshebels festgelegt. Auf der rechten Seite den Bremshebel mit gleichen Abstand zum Lenkerende befestigt und dann den X0 Drehgriff aufgeschoben. Jetzt lässt sich der Drehgriff nicht weit genug an den Bremshebel schieben, da sich dort die Einstellschraube der Griffweiteneinstellung befindet. Ich könnte also nur ein kurzes Stück Moosgummigriff montieren, was zum sicheren Greifen nicht ausreichen würde. Das ganze sieht so aus (für ordentliche Outdoorbilder hat die Zeit dann doch wieder nicht gereicht):


Hat jemand eine Idee? Kann man die Schraube der Griffweiteneinstellung demontieren (Avid Elixier 7)?


----------



## trolliver (25. November 2013)

Rausdrehen _können_ wirst du sie schon, ob die Griffweite paßt, wäre dann die andere Frage. Daß sie direkt am Ölkreislauf sitzt und dir dann Öl entgegensuppt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht allerdings ist sie so gebaut, daß sie sich nicht rausdrehen läßt ohne den Griff zu zerlegen. Der Bremshebel ist eindeutig designed for triggers. Beim möglichen Demontieren ließe sich auch sehen, was für eine Schraube das überhaupt ist. Man sieht (ich zumindest) kein Gewinde. Vielleicht wäre eine mit kürzerem solchen zu montieren.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, beide Bremsgriffe weiter nach innen zu versetzen, so daß sie noch gut erreichbar sind, aber möglichst viel Platz für die Griffmontage lassen.


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Farblich sehr schön kombiniert.  Schwarz und weiß sind ja meine Lieblings"farben". 

Ich finde, Bremsgriff und Grip harmonieren gar nicht gut. Jetzt beide Bremsgriffe weiter nach innen zu schieben ist ein fauler Kompromiss. Würde mir die Schraube mal anschauen. Rausdrehen und weglassen, falls die Griffweite dann passt oder ne Madenschraube probieren. Ob man alternativ am Gripshift was aussparen kann um Platz für die Schraube zu bekommen kann ich nicht sagen. Müsste man mal Aufmachen und das Innenleben anschauen.


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

Nein an der Stelle sitzt die Rasterung. Lieber nicht aufbohren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Google mal nach Bremsentyp und "Explosionszeichnung". Dann siehst Du vorher, ob Du beim Rausdrehen der Schraube einen Lappen unterlegen solltest.  (glaubschabaned)


----------



## storck-riesen (25. November 2013)

Trigger mit evtl. Matchmaker (als Redwin ) wären natürlich die einfachste Variante. Aber das sind wieder Extrakosten und ich selbst hab keine Erfahrungen mit Trigger (da schon immer Grip Shift Fan) hinsichtlich Schaltkräften. Wieviele Gänge schaltet denn so ein Trigger wenn man den Hebel einmal voll durchdrückt?

Die schwarze Kunststoffrändelschraube ist hohl. Mit Hilfe einer kleinen langen Schraube mit Innensechskant wird die Kunststoffrändelschraube wohl im Bremsgriff gehalten. Wenn man mit einem Inbus die Schraube dreht passiert gar nichts. Ich habe jetzt versucht die Rändelschraube festzuhalten, aber dafür hatte ich in den Fingern nicht genug Kraft.


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

ich kenne die 7er nicht, aber bei der Elixir R geht sich das schon ganz gut aus. Allerdings erfolgt die Griffweitenverstellung am Rädchen...


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> ...Wieviele Gänge schaltet denn so ein Trigger wenn man den Hebel einmal voll durchdrückt?...



mein X7 (10-fach) schaltet fein gerasterte 5 Gänge auf einmal durch, der Hebelweg ist aber dabei so lange, dass das für meinen Zwerg wohl nicht möglich ist.


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Meine XT Trigger machen glaube 3 oder 4 Gänge.

Ich fürchte, eine hohe Gangzahl auf einen Rutsch ist eher kontraproduktiv in diesem Fall. Bedeutet es doch erhöhte Kräfte wg. Physik: Hebelweg und Kraft...

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich noch nie das Brimborium um ESP 1:1 und 1:2 verstanden. Auf was genau beziehen sich denn diese Zahlen? Weg am Trigger = Weg am Schaltwerk oder wie oder was Der "Weg" ist ja auch abhängig von der Hebellänge. Müsste man eigentlich Drehwinkel vergleichen, aber am Schaltwerk Drehwinkel?! Also doch nur Marketing?


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

Weg des Zugs im Hebel wird im Schaltwerk "umgelegt" 

Bsp. 1:1: Schalthebel bewegt den Zug um 1mm, Schaltwerk setzt diese Bewegung um - ebenfalls 1mm.

Bsp. 1:2: Schalthebel bewegt den Zug um 1mm, Schaltwerk hat aber ein Übersetzungsverhältnis und für 1mm Bewegung vom Schaltzug kann es sich um 2mm bewegen. 

Der Weg ist nicht abhängig von der Hebellänge, die Hebellänge ist nur ein zusätzlicher Faktor um den Weg vom Zug mit mehr oder weniger Kraft umzusetzen. Ist das verständlich?? 

Für mich persönlich war die Entscheidung SRAM/Shimpanso immer eine ganz einfache: Ich komme aus dem Marathon-Eck und bin früher Bergsprints gefahren; Sram konnte ich unter Volllast schalten, Shimpanso nicht. Wenn ich die XTR geschalten habe, und auf Zug geblieben bin, hat das Ding einfach nicht umgelegt....

Hier auch noch ein netter vergleich eines - ich glaube - 960er Schaltwerks zum X.0 auf dem Trail: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pzXiaczIKQ"]Desviadores Shimano vs SRAM - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Es wird also "Seilweg" mit "Schaltwerkweg horizontal" verglichen? 

Was Du beschreibst hängt doch an Schalthilfen am Ritzel und der kette , nicht an der Übertragung, oder?

Letztlich habe ich mit 2mm statt 1mm Seilweg etwas mehr Exaktheit, aber auch Reibung. Richtig?


----------



## Roelof (25. November 2013)

zum technischen - nach meinem Verständnis: ja.

zur Schalterei: nope - ich fahre nur xt (training) und xtr kassetten (bzw. ultegra und dura ace) und immer die selbe Kette auf allen Bikes KMC X9sl bzw. X10sl. 

Wenn die Kette das Schaltwerk unter Spannung hält, bleibt ein Shimpanso nicht am Anschlag sondern "auf Federspannung in der Luft" stehen. hörst du auf zu treten (kurze Pause, langsame Umdrehung) ist die Kettenspannung weg, das liegt Schaltwerk richtig und der Käfig zieht die Kette auf die Schalthilfen. 

Ich bin da aber ein extremes Beispiel - hatte das Problem beim Sprinten im hochbelasteten Bereichen (also bei Puls 180+ und über 400 Watt). Nicht jeder bringt soviel Zug auf die Kette


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Zug ja, aber nicht während des Schaltvorgangs. Ich finde: was heutige Schaltsysteme leisten, nötigt Respekt ab. Trotzdem käme ich nicht auf die Idee, bei 400W den Trigger bzw. Ergo zu betätigen  Immerhin verstehe ich wenn du Uphill-Rennen fährst, wo der extreme Leichtbautrieb herkommt und warum das Pedalauge Deiner Carbonkurbel so aussieht wie es halt aussieht.


----------



## trolliver (25. November 2013)

Wie mißt man das eigentlich? Hometrainer? Ich sollte mal beim Kardiologen (angeborener Herzfehler) reintreten, da hat er mich bei 280 Watt gebremst, ich empfand das noch nicht als so anstrengend. Lang, lang ist's her... Bei einer lokal bekannten Bergaufrennstrecke über 800hm war ich im Sommer 17min langsamer als vor ein paar Jahren, als ich noch Transalps fuhr. Na ja, im Flachland trainieren um des Trainierens Willen ist halt nicht meins.

Die Kurbel hat er so gekauft, war put.


----------



## trifi70 (25. November 2013)

Mit der Kurbel war Scherz  An einem ausreichend steilen Berg kann man die Leistung näherungsweise selbst bestimmen, aus Gewicht, Höhengewinn, und abgeschätzter Rollreibung/Luftwiderstand. Ansonsten ja: guter Ergometer oder manche Rolle zeigt das relativ genau an. Ich hatte auch mal nen Ergomo am Rennrad, wobei es da wegen unterschiedlich starker Beine Probleme mit den angezeigten Werten gab. Oder den Doktor fragen. Der hat allerdings vorher abgebrochen. Er wollte sein Gerät nicht überstrapazieren.  Bei einer richtigen Leistungsdiagnostik wär das kein zu akzeptierendes Argument, die kostet allerdings auch...


----------



## trolliver (25. November 2013)

Berserker verstehen feine Scherze halt nicht so gut...


----------



## Floh (26. November 2013)

Naja auf dem Ergometer ist es einfach: P = M x Omega also Moment mal Drehzahl ergibt Leistung. Drehzahl messen ist noch einfach, Moment wird schon schwieriger bzw. ist stärker fehlerbehaftet.
Schwieriger wird es schon wenn man dazu noch den Sauerstoff-Umsatz messen will, das geht nur mit Atemmaske und wird dann wie beschrieben teuer...
Und dann muss man noch unterscheiden: Dauerleistung oder Sprintleistung? Gute Triathleten treten 350 Watt Dauerleistung, aber über mehrere Stunden. Ich schaffe 250 Watt mit Puls 155 1 Stunde lang, dann geht mein Puls hoch (Reserven alle...) Kurzfristig kann es natürlich auch deutlich mehr sein.


----------



## trifi70 (26. November 2013)

Kurzzeitig 400 zu treten, bekommt vermutlich fast jeder etwas trainierte und nicht zu leichte Fahrer hin. Um den Schaltvorgang zu testen sollte es also reichen.  400W Dauerleistung (!) ist hingegen schon recht fett. Wobei man eher mit W/kg rechnet, sonst ist es unfair leichten Fahrern gegenüber. Wenn ich mit momentan 80kg 400W trete, sind das 5W/kg, für einen 60kg Fahrer also lediglich 300W. Aber kurzzeitig, längere Zeit könnte ich das nicht. Spitzenfahrer erreichen 7W/kg für eine Stunde oder auch mehr! In Roth hatte ich damals etwas über 200W mit 76kg. Das sind unter 3W/kg. Allerdings fährt man als Hobbytriathlet im allgemeinen auch um die 5h oder etwas drüber...


----------



## storck-riesen (26. November 2013)

Bitte wieder zurück zum Thema, Danke ! Das OT Geblausche hilft mir bei meinem Problem nicht weiter.


----------



## trifi70 (26. November 2013)

Was für ein Problem?  Achja. Hast Du Dir mal eine Explosionszeichnung organisiert? Die Rändelschraube ist also mit der innenliegenden Inbusschraube fest verbunden? Hat die nicht einen Anschlag in beiden Richtungen? Vermutlich musst Du an die andere Seite ran. Auf der Zeichnung sollte erkenntlich sein, wie Du da ran kommst?!

Das OT entspringt wohl dem momentanen Mangel an Themen... Herbst = Saure Gurken Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (26. November 2013)

Ich hab gesehen CNC verkauft Elixir 3 ohne Scheibe für 19 Euro. Würde das Dein Problem lösen? Ich sehe da nämlich keine Einstellschraube.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=2643

edit:
Ach bullshit das lag nur am Foto. Aber ich würd fast sagen denk mal über eine andere Armatur nach.
Die von der Code z.B. hat den Einstellhebel auch vorne am Hebel. Vielleicht kriegst Du ja eine weiße irgendwo. Ich habe noch eine komplette Code aber die muss ich erst überholen (neuer Dichtungssatz) und ich möchte sie auch nicht fleddern. Und 200/200 brauchst Du wohl nicht 





Nicht meine aber vielleicht interessant:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/20439-avid-code-scheibenbremse-hinten-weiss


----------



## storck-riesen (27. November 2013)

Eine Explosionszeichnung auf der man richtig was erkennen kann habe ich nicht gefunden. Aber das mit der festen Verbindung von Rändelschraube und Inbusschraube könnte stimmen.

Die Avid Code würde farblich natürlich perfekt passen. Im Prinzip brauch ich ja auch nur die beiden Hebel.

Ich glaub ich muss nochmal in mich gehen.


----------



## Floh (28. November 2013)

Gut die Code ist natürlich alles Andere als Leichtbau, und die Dichtungen sind nicht dauerhaltbar (ein Rebuild-Kit kostet 10 Euro...).
Interessant wäre ob das das Übersetzungsverhältnis positiv oder negativ beeinflusst (die Code ist ja eine Vierkolbenbremse, d.h. der Geber muss doppelt so viele Kolben bewegen). Müsste man mal im Bremsen-Forum nachfragen. Vielleicht hat da ja auch einer noch eine bessere Idee.


----------



## storck-riesen (11. Dezember 2013)

Damit ich über die Feiertage etwas zum Schrauben habe, ist gestern Abend die Bestellung einer Kurbel rausgegangen. Ich hoffe, der Versand geht schneller als der Versuch einer Kommunikation mit dem Verkäufer. Die bestellte Kurbel wird nicht die endgültige Lösung bleiben. Vielmehr ist das jetzt erstmal dafür gedacht, das Bike fertigzustellen und auszuprobieren. Da ich auch den Aufbau eines 24er Bikes im Frühjahr plane, wird die Kurbel wohl später dort zum Einsatz kommen. In meinen Augen ergibt sich damit folgende sinnvolle Konstellation:

20 Zoll Cube --> 130mm
24 Zoll        --> 140mm
26 Zoll Cube --> 150mm oder länger


----------



## lekanteto (12. Dezember 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> 20 Zoll Cube --> 130mm
> 24 Zoll        --> 140mm
> 26 Zoll Cube --> 150mm oder länger


Beim 20er finde ich 120mm passender.


----------



## storck-riesen (13. Dezember 2013)

Ist aber werksseitig 120mm montiert!


----------



## storck-riesen (13. Dezember 2013)

Heute ist wieder ein Paket gekommen (doch schneller als gedacht). War ich doch froher Erwartung und voller Hoffnung eine Kurbel, zumindest als Übergangslösung gefunden zu haben. Aber dann ..., seht selbst.





sieht wirklich schick aus





das Gewicht kann sich sehen lassen, das mitgelieferte Lager wiegt 116g

genügend Abstand Kurbelarm zu Kettenstrebe ist auch vorhanden; der Abstand Kettenblattaufnahme zur Kettenstrebe geht gerade noch so (man könnte das Auge aber etwas bearbeiten --> ist recht dick ausgeführt) --> Bilder im Album

aber dann; die Achse schaut auf der Nichtantriebsseite nur 8mm aus dem Lager und hat Spiel, d.h. die Achse reicht nicht bis ins Lager, so kann das schon mal nicht funktionieren, das Lager ist mit einem 2,5mm Spacer eingepresst, würde ich den weglassen wäre das sicher immer noch nicht ausreichend





also ein bisschen geschaut und gemessen und dabei folgendes festgestellt; das mitgelieferte Lager hat nur eine Außenbreite von ca. 88mm gegenüber meinem Press fit mit 96.5mm, die Achse schaut also knapp 15 mm aus dem Lager heraus, das Lager würde jetzt für ein 68er Gehäuse passen





dann habe ich den anderen Kurbelarm montiert und siehe da es bleibt zwischen Lager und Kurbelarm ca. 3mm Luft, das wäre ja im eingebauten Zustand Axialspiel der Kurbel, kann ja irgendwo auch nicht sein





wenn ich das Lager jetzt auseinanderziehe, sodass es beidseitig an den Kurbelarmen anliegt würde es für ein 71er Gehäuse passen
damit habe ich am 24 Zoll Rahmen 2 Optionen (Gehäuse ist ein 68er):
entweder es gibt einen Spacer der die 3mm auf der Welle ausgleicht oder ich muss das Lager mit einem Spacer einschrauben

Jetzt bräuchte ich mal von denjenigen, die eine SLX verbaut haben, folgende Informationen:
1.) was habt ich für Lager und welche Gesamtbreite hat das? (hilfreich wäre natürlich die Angabe von einem Cube Rahmen)
2.) wie lang ist die 24er Welle einer SLX Kurbel?

Danke & Grüße


----------



## Roelof (13. Dezember 2013)

hol dir einen dicken Dichtungsring. kostet nix, wiegt nix und passt...


----------



## trifi70 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich mein, da sollte ein 2-3mm Spacer rein. Weggelassen wird der nur bei E-Type Umwerfer.

Bei Shimano Kurbeln, die auch für BSA 73 ausgelegt sind, kommen links und rechts mehrere Spacer drunter. Da nimmt man auch je nach Umwerfer und Lagerbreite 68/73 welche raus. Ich denke, die Länge der Welle einer SLX ist deshalb nicht direkt vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (15. Dezember 2013)

genau. Bei Shimano HT2 Kurbeln werden 3 gleich breite Spacer mitgeliefert. Ich glaube 2,5mm breit.

Wenn Du ein 68er Gehäuse hast und kein E-Type Umwerfer, kommen 2 Spacer auf die Antriebsseite und ein Spacer links.

Wenn Du ein 68er Gehäuse hast und einen E-Type Umwerfer, kommen 1 Spacer und der E-Type rechts und ein Spacer links.

Wenn Du ein 73er Gehäuse hast ohne E-Type Umwerfer dann nur ein Spacer rechts auf der Antriebsseite.

Wenn Du ein 73er Gehäuse hast mit E-Type Umwerfer dann nur diesen rechts und sonst keine Spacer.


----------



## storck-riesen (15. Dezember 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein 68er Gehäuse hast und kein E-Type Umwerfer, kommen 2 Spacer auf die Antriebsseite und ein Spacer links.



Das würde ja bedeuten, dass mein Lager nicht nur 88mm breit wäre sondern 95.5mm. Dann schaut die Kurbel ja wieder nur 8 o. 9mm auf der Nichtantriebsseite heraus. Passen würde es wahrscheinlich, wenn ich nur einen Spacer einbauen würde. 

Ich möchte doch gerne mal wissen, wie lang die Welle einer SLX Kurbel ist? Also bitte messt mal nach. Denn ich vermute, dass meine Welle etwas kürzer ist. Oder mein Race Face Innenlager ist breiter als andere.


----------



## trifi70 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die SLX hat eine längere Welle. Vermutlich 5mm. Deshalb hier 3 Spacer, bei Dir nur einer. Dafür kannst Du Deine Kurbel nicht in ein 73mm breites Gehäuse einbauen. Die Shimano hingegen schon. Nur dies macht letztlich den Unterschied in der Wellenlänge aus.


----------



## ruhrreiter (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe das Projekt nur überflogen bezüglich der kurven würde ich mir überlegen eine normale xt kurven in 165 mm zu nehmen diese auf zweifach umzurüsten mit 32/22 Zähnen


----------



## storck-riesen (17. Dezember 2013)

wo ist der Smily der sich am Kopf kratzt? Was soll ich mit einer 165mm "KURVE" und 22/32. Hat ja wiedermal toll weitergeholfen! 

Kann sich bitte mal einer Erbarmen und die Wellenlänge einer SLX Kurbel messen? Bitte! Danke!


----------



## Toni172 (17. Dezember 2013)

hallo,
ich werde heute Abend mal messe. Hoffentlich denke ich auch daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (29. Dezember 2013)

Toni 172: mittlerweile mal gemessen? wäre dir sehr dankbar!


----------



## storck-riesen (31. Dezember 2013)

Steckprobe:

24 Zoll Poison Ethanol
24 Zoll LRS aus dem Cube
RS Sid SL (EBH ca. 455mm) 80mm Federweg --> das wird aber nicht die Gabel für den Rahmen
und die montierte Redline Kurbel mit 34er KB
--> ergibt ca. 10mm Tretlagerabsenkung (ohne Steuersatz)


----------



## michfisch (31. Dezember 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Steckprobe:
> 
> 24 Zoll Poison Ethanol
> 24 Zoll LRS aus dem Cube
> ...


*Passt! sehr schön! Ach hätt ich doch auch schon Laufräder, dann könnte ich es auch schon auf die "Beine" stellen.
Gruss und guten Rutsch Michael*


----------



## michfisch (31. Dezember 2013)

Welches 24er Cube hat diesen LRS drinn?


----------



## storck-riesen (31. Dezember 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Welches 24er Cube hat diesen LRS drinn?



Keines. Das ist ein costum made LRS den ich gebraucht erstanden habe. Als Gabel werde ich aber eine mit geringerer EBH verwenden. Soviel steht schon mal fest. Und der Rahmen bekommt auch noch Farbe. Den Farbton müssen die Kinder noch entscheiden.


----------



## trifi70 (31. Dezember 2013)

Finde auch: die Gabel baut zu hoch (zumindest ist das Tretlager für die kurze Kurbel sehr hoch). Wobei mir das auch nach mehr als 85mm Federweg aussieht?!


----------



## trolliver (31. Dezember 2013)

Ist vielleicht SAG (heißt das so?) schon mit eingerechnet? Ja, das Tretlager ist noch zu hoch und der Sitzwinkel sehr flach, das wird sich mit der anderen Gabel wohl ändern.

Ansonsten wundert mich immer, mit wie wenig Speichen ein offenbar stabiles Laufrad auskommt, sonst würde man es ja nicht machen?! Sogar zwei weggelassen pro Lücke... Oder ist das dann nur für die Straße?


----------



## trifi70 (31. Dezember 2013)

SAG is richtig. Trotzdem sehen die blanken Bereiche an den Rohren nach mehr Federweg aus.

Hier wurden zwar Speichen weggelassen, aber es gibt auch Felgen, die sind extra so gebohrt. Das kann schon auch im Gelände bei höheren Anforderungen halten, setzt aber auch stabile (und damit schwerere) Felgen und einen sauberen Aufbau voraus. Normalerweise macht man sowas der Aerodynamik wegen (also weniger Speichen), weniger aus Gewichtsgründen. Eben weil das nötige Mehrmaterial an den Felgen den Vorteil der eingesparten Speichen oft wieder zunichte macht. Zudem verbietet es sich bei Scheibenbremsen oft von selbst (je nach Gewicht, Gelände und Speichenzahl).

LW hat mal ein VR mit 8 (acht!) Speichen laminiert. Extra für Natascha Badmann. Die machte Triathlon auf Top-Niveau, da ist Aerodynamik alles. Die Dame ist leicht und es war 26" mit Hochprofilfelgen, aber es ist das Rad mit den wenigsten Speichen, was mir bekannt ist. Mal abgesehen von Xentis, HED Trispoke etc. aber sowas zählt natürlich nicht, da es sich nicht um "Speichen"räder im klassischen Sinn handelt...  

Ich würde aus Gründen der direkten Robustheit und auch der Dauerhaltbarkeit nicht zu viele Speichen weglassen und dafür eher leichtere Felgen (soweit verfügbar) nutzen. Bei den Speichen das leichteste was zu bekommen ist (ich fahr mit 80 kg Revos vorne und hinten links, allerdings mit Felgenbremse).


----------



## storck-riesen (1. Januar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wobei mir das auch nach mehr als 85mm Federweg aussieht?!



2003 (aus dem Jahr müßte die Gabel stammen) gab es bei der SID nur 80 bzw. 63mm Federweg. SAG ist noch nicht beachtet. Wie gesagt, war ja nur eine Steckprobe zum Schauen. Als Gabel wollte ich eigentlich die Kinesis für 24Zoll verwenden.


----------



## trifi70 (1. Januar 2014)

Kinesis 24" Alu? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wirst Du Scheibenbremsen verwenden. Da würde auch eine 26" Kinesis Maxlight 425 (= Einbauhöhe) passend aussehen. Preislich gibt sich das vermutlich nix, aber die wäre auch in anderen Rädern später zu verwenden. Eine 24er ist ja schon sehr speziell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (1. Januar 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Toni 172: mittlerweile mal gemessen? wäre dir sehr dankbar!


Hallo storck-riesen,
ein frohes neues Jahr.

Die Achse der alten SLX Kurbel hat 120mm Länge.


----------



## storck-riesen (1. Januar 2014)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hallo storck-riesen,
> ein frohes neues Jahr.
> 
> Die Achse der alten SLX Kurbel hat 120mm Länge.



Vielen Dank!

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr.

Kinesis 24" Alu? Ja, die kann man bei MAXX Bikes erwerben. Die hat allerdings nur Canti.

Zur Klarstellung: Ich werde das 26Zoll Cube fertig aufbauen. Wenn es im Frühjahr noch zu groß sein sollte, werden die passenden Teile an den Ethanol Rahmen geschraubt.

Weiter mit neuen Teilen:

Leichtbau Schnellspanner in weiß, 46g,


----------



## Roelof (2. Januar 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> 2003 (aus dem Jahr müßte die Gabel stammen) gab es bei der SID nur 80 bzw. 63mm Federweg.


 der Vollständigkeit halber: es gab die Gabeln immer nur mit 80mm, einige wurden mittels Spacer auf 63mm getravelt ausgeliefert bzw. Umgerüstet...


----------



## storck-riesen (3. Januar 2014)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Die Achse der alten SLX Kurbel hat 120mm Länge.



Und die meiner Redline hat nur 105mm. Zwar ist das Klemmprinzip der Nichtantriebskurbelseite meiner Redline etwas anders (wird mittels Zentralschraube axial in die Hohlwelle verschraubt), aber 15mm ist halt doch ein Unterschied. So wie ich das sehe, komme ich um das Kürzen einer SLX Kurbel nicht drumherum.


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Februar 2014)

Neue Steckprobe am 24Zoll mit Davtus Starrgabel (EBH 395mm) ergibt eine Tretlagerabsenkung von gut 4cm.


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Februar 2014)

Und weiter mit Teilen für das Cube:

KCNC Sattelklemme in 35,6mm, 12g, ist eher ein Zugeständnis an den größeren Außendurchmesser des Sitzrohres (eigentlich hatte ich da auch was rotes geplant, aber leider hab ich die Klemme nirgends in rot gefunden)





KCNC Fly Ride Vorbau in 50mm Länge und 25.4mm, 90g, (der bereits vorhanden "normale" wird damit ausgetauscht)


----------



## trolliver (7. Februar 2014)

Sowas in rot gibt's m.M.n. bei Dorcus. Philipp hat's in gold.

Oliver


----------



## storck-riesen (12. Februar 2014)

Am Montag ist das Teil gekommen, was mir am zweitmeisten Kopfzerbrechen bereitet hat:

Selle SMP Junior Hell in schwarz/weiß, 254g





Und noch ein Bild vom aktuellen Aufbaustand:





Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Kettenblattschrauben und Pedale. Die Kette ist bereits vorhanden. Dann müssen noch die Bremsleitungen gekürzt werden. Zuvor muss ich mich noch für die finale Lösung des Problems Griffweitenverstellung und Grip Shift entscheiden. Sport Import baut den Hebel für ca. 40,-€ um.


----------



## storck-riesen (12. Februar 2014)

Und mit dem 24 Zoll Poison Rahmen geht es auch weiter: gut verpackt befindet sich das Teil seit gestern auf dem Weg nach Nickenich und hoffentlich schnell wieder zurück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. Februar 2014)

Der hat ia dann schon etliche km drauf ohne gefahren worden zu sein...


----------



## storck-riesen (26. Februar 2014)

Ich habe meine letzte Bestellung bei bc um 2 Positionen erweitert:

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 24x2.1 zu je 432 bzw. 436g


----------



## storck-riesen (3. März 2014)

Saubere Arbeit von Poison! Gesamtgewicht inkl. Schaltauge liegt jetzt bei 1816g.









Die Gabel hat durch das Entfernen der Cantisockel etwas abgespeckt (630g) und erstrahlt ebenfalls in neuem Glanz passend zum Rahmen.


----------



## storck-riesen (3. März 2014)

Eine weitere Baustelle wurde ebenfalls abgearbeitet, aber gleichzeitig eine neu aufgemacht.

Vorher:





Nachher:





Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## trolliver (4. März 2014)

Mangels Tauschobjekt leider nein.

Zum Bremshebel: Rändelschraube gegen Madenschraube getauscht, kein Fehler. Ist der Hebel derselbe geblieben und neu gestaltet worden? Dann würde ich auf Vertauschen der Seiten tippen.

Oliver


----------



## storck-riesen (5. März 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ist der Hebel derselbe geblieben und neu gestaltet worden? Dann würde ich auf Vertauschen der Seiten tippen. Oliver


 
Nein, es wurde ein neuer Hebel mit einem anderen Design montiert. Positiv hervorheben möchte ich zuerst mal die schnelle Kontaktaufnahme von Sport Import und der Expressservice beim Hebelumbau selbst. Die Ernüchterung kam dann beim Öffnen des Paketes. Es wurde ein komplett anderer Hebel montiert (glänzed mit Streifen). Die Umbaukosten belaufen sich auf "nur" 15,- ,die Gesamtkosten aber auf 30,92€. Darin sind dann noch enthalten Verpackung, Versand, Versicherung, MwSt und Nachnahme. Das ganze wäre auch für 22,- € zu machen (ohne den ganzen Firlefanz). Ich habe auch nur einen Hebel hingeschickt, weil die ursprünglichen Kosten 40,- € betragen sollten. Hätte ich gewußt, dass die Kosten letzendlich so niedrig sind, hätte ich wahrscheinlich beide Hebel geschickt. Für 40,-€ könnte man beide Hebel umbauen und versenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (23. März 2014)

Hab mich gestern mal dem Bremshebel gewidmet: die silbernen und roten Streifen mit Sandpapier weggeschliffen und dann mit Lexanfarbe aus dem Modellbaubereich besprüht. Auf dem Bild sieht das Ergebnis deutlich schlechter aus, als in natura:





Das Rad ist fast fertig, nur hab ich gestern dann beim Befüllen und Entlüften der Bremse gesehen, dass die Bremsbeläge völlig runter sind. Also muss ich erst Ersatz beschaffen. Und Pedale fehlen auch noch.


----------



## storck-riesen (24. April 2014)

Die Bremsbeläge sind mittlerweile eingebaut, die Bremse entlüftet und die Bremsleitungen gekürzt.

Heute ist dann nach längerer Entscheidungsfindung (deshalb auch über einem Monat Pause) das letzte Teil gekommen. Ich habe mich für die Pedale von Xpedo entschieden.

*Leider hat sich gezeigt, dass der Cube Rahmen doch noch eine Nummer zu groß ist. Deshalb habe ich ja mittlerweile parallel dazu den Poison Rahmen zum Aufbau vorbereitet. Fast alle Teile kann ich 1:1 übernehmen.*

Zum Aufbau des Poison Rahmens habe ich noch folgende Teile neu gekauft. Einen KCNC Steuersatz, damit ich den Keil Steuersatz nicht aus dem Cube Ausspressen muss und die Gabel auch im Rahmen bleiben kann.





Sars Kettenblattschrauben ohne Logo.





Und ein Innenlager von Norten Shores.






Bei der Montage des Innenlagers war ich gezwungen auf der Antriebsseite einen Spacerring zu verwenden, da sonst der Spider Kontakt mit der Kettenstrebe hätte. Beim Durchschieben der Welle musste ich dann feststellen, dass die Welle nicht bis zum Lager auf der Nichtantriebsseite reicht (dieses Problem hatte ich ja auch mit dem Pressfit Lager am Cube Rahmen). Bei genauem Betrachten habe ich festgestellt, dass das mitgelieferte Redlinelager auf der Nichtantriebsseite etwas breiter ist als das von Norten Shores. Also habe ich vorerst auf dieser Seite die goldene Lagerschale von Redline eingebaut und auf der anderen Seite die Lagerschale vom Norton Shores. Ist zwar optisch nicht gerade 1A aber so werden wir erstmal testen. Falls mich Langeweile einholt werde ich die Lagerschale mal rot lackieren oder komplett umbauen auf Vierkantkurbel. Die Redline Kurbel passt also nur richtig in Rahmen mit 68er Gehäuse und dem mitgelieferten Redline Innenlager.

Das Rad ist mittlerweile komplett fertig. Bilder gibt es dann am WE wenn ich draußen welche machen kann. Ebenso das finale Gewicht wenn ich meine Teileliste nochmal überprüft habe.


----------



## storck-riesen (24. April 2014)

...


----------



## KIV (24. April 2014)

ich hab zwar noch nen Satz 20"-Black Jack, aber die hab ich dem besten Freund von meinem Junior versprochen...
An Deiner Stelle würde ich den MowJoe kaufen, das Gewicht sparste nirgends so effektiv und gleichzeitig noch recht günstig. Da gibts doch bestimmt nen preiswerten Versender..?!
Die 24" kannste ja auch noch als Ersatz behalten.


----------



## storck-riesen (27. April 2014)

So, hier nun die versprochenen Bilder vom fertigen Rad:

Das Gewicht beträgt 8,3kg.


























Die Teile waren ja eigentlich farblich auf den Cube Rahmen abgestimmt, passen aber auch ganz gut an den Poison Rahmen. Wir haben den ja nicht umsonst schwarz pulvern lassen. Wenn mir mal noch eine rote Sattelklemme in 35,6mm über den Weg läuft, würde ich evtl. auch noch die Stütze in eine schwarze tauschen. Gestern ist Junior eine kleine Testrunde gefahren. Danach haben wir den Sattel gleich noch einige cm höher stellen können als auf den Bildern. Und es ist das passiert, was ich hoffte das es nicht passiert. Die Kette ist vom Kettenblatt gesprungen. Leider hab ich in dem Moment nicht gesehen weshalb das passiert ist. Also müssen wir das mal beobachten. Auf alle Fälle werde ich aber eine obere Kettenführung besorgen.

Und zum Schluss noch die Teileliste:


----------



## Roelof (27. April 2014)

Die kappe und gumgum könntest nach der Montage wieder abbauen...

Gesendet von meinem SGP311 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trifi70 (27. April 2014)

Je nachdem, in welche Richtung die Kette abfällt, würde ich nur innen einen "Abweiser" ans Sitzrohr schrauben, die Dinger sind sehr leicht. Oder halt nen leichten 2fach Rennrad-Umwerfer bzw. ne richtige KeFü. Das Kettenblatt hat keinerlei Schalthilfen, angeschrägte Zähne oder so?


----------



## michfisch (28. April 2014)

*Nimm den, oder den anderen von CNC*

CNC Kettenführung long
[12686]
19.00 EUR 16.00 EUR

- Gewicht: 95g
- Klemmaß: 31.8mm/34.9mm (Adapter liegt bei)
- Material: eloxiertes Aluminium mit Führung aus faserverstärktem Kunststoff


- Ideal für MTB/XC-, Trekking-, Urban- oder Cyclocross-Bikes mit z.B. vorn nur einem Kettenblatt und Kettenschaltung hinten
- einstellbare Kettenlinie

*oder den:*


CNC Kettenführung short
[12685] 19.00 EUR 16.00 EUR

- Gewicht: 50g
- Farbe: schwarz
- Klemmaß: 31.8mm/34.9mm (Adapter liegt bei)
- Material: eloxiertes Aluminium mit Führung aus faserverstärktem Kunststoff


- Ideal für MTB/XC-, Trekking-, Urban- oder Cyclocross-Bikes mit z.B. vorn nur einem Kettenblatt und Kettenschaltung hinten
- einstellbare Kettenlinie


----------



## storck-riesen (28. April 2014)

[email protected]: Danke für den Hinweis. Ich wollte eigentlich gerade eine von Superstar bestellen (in rot). Aber die haben zur Zeit nur eine Bezahlung im Angebot.


----------



## storck-riesen (10. Mai 2014)

Das Gesamtgewicht erhöht sich um 44g --> Kettenführung von CNC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (11. Mai 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Das Gesamtgewicht erhöht sich um 44g --> Kettenführung von CNC


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du in ein paar Wochen berichten könntest, wie du mit dem Teil zufrieden bist.

Mein Sohn hat den Chain Keeper von Paul Comp. Ein Abspringen von oben verhindert das Teil sicher. Aber wenn die Kette unten abspringt und mein Sohn dann die Kurbel rückwärts bewegt, verhakt sich die Kette so sehr in dem Teil, dass man sie kaum wieder zwischen Kettenblatt und Führung heraus bekommt.


----------



## michfisch (12. Mai 2014)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du in ein paar Wochen berichten könntest, wie du mit dem Teil zufrieden bist.
> 
> Mein Sohn hat den Chain Keeper von Paul Comp. Ein Abspringen von oben verhindert das Teil sicher. Aber wenn die Kette unten abspringt und mein Sohn dann die Kurbel rückwärts bewegt, verhakt sich die Kette so sehr in dem Teil, dass man sie kaum wieder zwischen Kettenblatt und Führung heraus bekommt.


Hi, meine Tochter fährt das Teil schon fast insgesamt 1/2 Jahr. Haltbar, stabil und günstig. Auch wenn mal die Kette fliegt, wie in unserem Fall, weil ich nicht gemerkt hatte, dass ein Zahn ab war, hält es gut. Lässt sich top montieren und einstellen.
Gruss M


----------



## storck-riesen (30. Mai 2014)

Was das bedeutet könnt ihr euch wohl vorstellen: Ist eine 2 fach mit 170mm und soll auf 150mm gekürzt werden.





Hintergrund: Trotz der CNC Kettenführung ist die Kette schon 2mal vom Kettenblatt gesprungen. Jedesmal beim Runterschalten. Die Kette ist zwar nicht ganz von der Kurbel gefallen, aber ich möchte das nicht herausfordern. Deshalb soll jetzt ein Kettenblatt im XX1 Style zum Einsatz kommen. Positiver Nebeneffekt: ich kann rechts auch die rote Lagerschale montieren. Gewichtsmäßig dürfte sich die gekürzte SLX zur Redline wenig nehmen. Die Alternative wäre evtl. die PLP von Kania (wenn man die noch einzeln beziehen kann). Das wäre mit einem Standard Vierkant Innenlager aber etwas schwerer geworden.


----------



## storck-riesen (10. September 2014)

so das Werk ist vollbracht: wie bereits geschrieben von 170mm auf 150mm gekürzt





Ok ich geb's zu, ich hab's nicht selbst gemacht. Mir fehlen einfach die technischen Mittel dafür. Es hat aber gewisse Vorteile, wenn der Arbeitgeber über einen profesionellen Maschinenpark verfügt.





Leider wurde der Blitz stark reflecktiert und ich hab's erst am Rechner gesehen. Aber auf dieser Seite ist der "Durchbruch" minimalst.





Auf dieser Seite ist der "Durchbruch" schon etwas größer. Etwa so wie schon mehrfach gezeigt.

Und nochmal die Vorderseite.





Dazu folgendes Kettenblatt: Race Face NW 34Z

Die vorhandenen Kettenblattschrauben passen auch. Auf der einen Seite habe ich jetzt auch noch die rote Lagerschale montieren können.





Das Gesamtgewicht hat sich durch den Umbau nicht verändert. Die Kefü bleibt erstmal dran, getreu dem Motto "Hosenträger mit Gürtel".


----------



## storck-riesen (10. September 2014)

Kann mir vielleicht noch einer die Funktion von der kleine Drahtspitze und dem Kunstoffblättchen im Spalt der Kurbel erklären? Danke.


----------



## Razor (10. September 2014)

Moin 

Der kleine Stift fässt in das Loch der HT II Welle wenn Du die Kurbel montierst
Sie dient quasi als "Zentrierung "
Und verhindert so auch noch das herunterrutschen der linken Kurbel von der Welle

Gruß Marten


----------



## Roelof (11. September 2014)

der Drahtstift dient nur der Zentrierung. Die Plastikschraube mit der lustigen Verzahnung dient dem Aufziehen des Kurbelarms auf die Achse und der Lagervorspannung. Auf der Achse hast du auch an der richtigen Stelle eine entsprechende Einkerbung. Die Plastikscheibe dient dazu, dass Grobmotoriker die Kurbel durch zu starkes zusammenklemmen nicht beschädigen. Bei einem Massenprodukt wie allen Shimpanso-Kurbeln offensichtlich notwendig, gibt es seit der ersten HT2-Kurbel.


----------



## storck-riesen (13. September 2014)

Razor und Roelof: Danke für die Erklärung. So hatte ich mir das auch fast gedacht. Nur verstehe ich die Sinnhaftigkeit dieses Drahtstiftes nicht ganz. Die Kurbel zentriert sich doch über den Vielzahn (man kann die doch gar nicht anders montieren). Und ob der dünne Drahtstift ein herunterrutschen der Kurbel verhindern kann würde ich mal bezweifeln.

Aber weiter mit Teilen: Update auf 10 fach

XT CS-M771 10 fach: 338g





Sram XO 10 fach: 90g





das war ja schon da: X9 schwarz/weiß long cage: 220g





Falls jemand selbiges als Type 2 zu verkaufen / tauschen hat bitte melden!

Das Gesamtgewicht erhöht sich um 66g auf jetzt 8,39kg.


----------



## storck-riesen (19. September 2014)

Der Umbau auf 10 fach hat erstmal nicht geklappt. Bis zum 6. Ritzel lief die Kette leise und sanft. Ab dem sechsten Ritzel kam deutliches Rasseln dazu und die Kette ist teilweise über das untere Ritzel des Schaltwerkes gesprungen. Die Kette lief aber mittig über die einzelnen Ritzel. Wie geschrieben habe ich verbaut: Kassette XT; Kette KMC X10SL und X9 long cage Schaltwerk. Alle Teile sind mehr oder weniger gebraucht, allerdings nicht verschliessen. Ich habe jetzt folgende Vermutungen:

1. Kette war zu kurz
2. KMC und Shimano passen nicht zusammen
3. Röllchen des X9 passen nicht zu KMC oder sind verschlissen

Mein Plan wäre jetzt mal eine 10 fach Shimano Kette und neue Röllchen für das X9 Schaltwerk zu besorgen.
Oder lieber erstmal eine Sram 10 fach Kassette?

Welche 10 fach Shimano Kette soll ich nehmen?

Oder habt ihr noch andere Ideen? Welche Teile habt ihr bei euren 10 fach Antrieben verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (19. September 2014)

Das klingt so als wäre die Kettenlinie ganz schlecht oder das Schaltauge verbogen. Kannst du beides ausschließen?


----------



## trifi70 (19. September 2014)

Nach dem wie Du es beschreibst fällt Punkt 2. raus und eine SRAM Kassette wird auch keine Abhilfe bringen. Das Schaltwerk ist doch oben abgebildetes? Das untere Röllchen sieht nicht sonderlich verschlissen aus. Habe wie Roelof erstmal die Kettenlinie im Verdacht.


----------



## Roelof (20. September 2014)

Im gegenteil, ich find sram kassetten schalten schlechter als schimanos...


----------



## storck-riesen (20. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Das klingt so als wäre die Kettenlinie ganz schlecht oder das Schaltauge verbogen. Kannst du beides ausschließen?



Bei 9 fach läuft ja alles perfekt. Das Kettenblatt vorn hat ca. 48mm Abstand zur Mitte Sitzrohr. Sollte also passen. Schaltauge ist definitiv nicht verbogen. Ich werde die Teile nochmal montieren und mit der Kettenlänge spielen. Ich werde auch mal die Kettenlinie mit Spacern versetzen. Mal schauen ob sich was tut. Werde berichten.


----------



## Roelof (20. September 2014)

was mir noch einfällt: ist eventuell der Schaltwerksbolzen ausgeschlagen (im montierten Zustand ohne Kette drinnen deutliches Spiel)??

Montier mal die Röllchen vom 9-fach Schaltwerk im 10-fach.


----------



## storck-riesen (20. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Montier mal die Röllchen vom 9-fach Schaltwerk im 10-fach.



Das war gestern Abend auch meine erste Idee. Aber ich habe auf die Schnelle die XO Rollen nicht rausbekommen. Es sieht so aus, als ob die anders wären. Muss ich mir in Ruhe nochmal anschauen.
Wollte gestern Abend "nur mal schnell" auf 10 fach umbauen, damit Junior heute beim MTB Jugendtraining einen besseren Berggang hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (21. September 2014)

Hab nochmal alles angebaut und die Kette gleich um 4 Glieder verlängert. Und schon funktioniert's.


----------



## storck-riesen (27. September 2014)

Aktueller Aufbaustand:


----------



## storck-riesen (5. November 2014)

Übersetzungsupdate: 32 NW von Mirfe


----------



## storck-riesen (21. November 2014)

Vorläufig letztes Update der Schaltung, da der Junior meinte, er bräuchte noch einen leichteren Berggang.

Kassettenerweiterung mit Hope 40T Rex: 76g





15 und 17 Ritzel gegen 16 getauscht, eine Nase gefeilt und ca. 180° gedreht montiert; Gesamtgewicht Kassette 394g





Und gleich noch das Schaltwerk getauscht: Sram X9 Type 2 mid cage mit 246g





Damit liegt jetzt das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes bei knapp 8,5 kg.


----------



## storck-riesen (14. Dezember 2014)

nächstes Update: Schwalbe Schlauch AV9 gegen AV10 getauscht --> Gewichtszunahme 44g





Mir ist bei der Montage des AV9 damals schon aufgefallen, dass sich der Schlauch im Bereich des Ventiles weniger ausdehnt als am Rest und den Reifen nicht 100 % ausfüllt. Beim Fahren auf festem Untergrund und höherer Geschwindigkeit hat sich das durch hoppeln am Hinterrad bemerkbar gemacht. Zumindest ist das meine Theorie, Praxistest steht noch aus.


Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand sich an tubeless bei 24Zoll versucht? Gibt es da überhaupt Felgenbänder?


----------



## storck-riesen (18. Dezember 2014)

Damit Junior nicht immer sein "gutes" MTB für Stadtfahrten benutzen muss, wo es nur mit einem einfachen Spiralschloss gesichert wird, kam heute ein Paket aus Österreich.





Und wenn die Mama joggend, mit dem Sohn radelnd, früh morgens ihre Runde dreht, dann sieht so das Ergebnis aus.





Und wer muss das wieder sauber machen?


----------



## storck-riesen (20. Dezember 2014)

Interessiert's niemanden was im Paket drin war? Naja egal ich zeig's trotzdem: Woom 5 in Deep Black mit Straßenbereifung





Ich kann gerne noch ein paar Worte dazu verlieren, wenn es jemanden interessieren sollte.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Dezember 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> ...dass sich der Schlauch im Bereich des Ventiles weniger ausdehnt als am Rest und den Reifen nicht 100 % ausfüllt. Beim Fahren auf festem Untergrund und höherer Geschwindigkeit hat sich das durch hoppeln am Hinterrad bemerkbar gemacht. Zumindest ist das meine Theorie, Praxistest steht noch aus.
> ...



Muahaha...DER ist gut!!!


----------



## Ann (20. Dezember 2014)

na endlich mal ne andere farbe bei woom, das rot-weiß fand ich schrecklich...


----------



## Taurus1 (20. Dezember 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Interessiert's niemanden was im Paket drin war? Naja egal ich zeig's trotzdem: Woom 5 in Deep Black mit Straßenbereifung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar interessiert es;-)
Gewicht, Verarbeitung, Gesamteindruck?
Schwarzweiß sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja bitte, wieg es mal ab.


----------



## Y_G (22. Dezember 2014)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Ich kann gerne noch ein paar Worte dazu verlieren, wenn es jemanden interessieren sollte.



hast Du das schon gewogen?


----------



## Roelof (22. Dezember 2014)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> ...Gewicht...





			
				roelof schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bitte, wieg es mal ab.





			
				Y_G schrieb:
			
		

> hast Du das schon gewogen?



Ich glaube einen Trend erkennen zu können...


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Dezember 2014)

Wiegen kann ich leider nicht (ich weiß genau das interessiert ja die meisten), da ich keine entsprechende Hängewaage bzw. Personenwaage habe. Und demontieren für die Küchenwaage ist keine Alternative. Aber vielleicht lässt sich in den nächsten Tagen noch etwas auftreiben.


----------



## Fisch123 (22. Dezember 2014)

Fahr doch zur Post.  Die haben immer eine und die funktioniert auch.


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ok, dann verschieben wir das mit dem Gewicht.
Und sonst? Zufrieden? Wie ist der erste Eindruck?


----------



## storck-riesen (23. Dezember 2014)

Das Bike gibt es morgen vom Christkind. Eine Probefahrt steht also noch aus.

Woom wirbt auf ihrer HP ja damit, dass keine weiteren Einstellarbeiten notwendig sind.
Leider war das nicht ganz der Fall. Ich musste die vordere Bremse nachjustieren und einen Bremsgummi neu ausrichten. Den ersten Teil der Schaltbowdenzugehülle habe ich um ca. 6cm gekürzt, den Sattel musste ich waagerecht stellen, es waren keine Flaschenhalterschrauben dabei und es wurden die falschen Reifen montiert (ich hatte die Big Apple mit bestellt). Also habe ich eine Mail an Woom geschrieben. Am nächsten Tag kam eine Entschuldigung für die "Versäumnisse" und die Zusage, dass ich die Big Apple noch bekomme und die montierten behalten kann. Flaschenhalterschrauben wollten sie auch mitschicken --> aber da hatte ich eh genug da. Also sehr guter Service, schnelle Lieferung, gute Verpackung. Die "Versäumnisse" schiebe ich mal auf den vorweihnachtlichen Stress. Der erste Eindruck ist jedenfalls sehr gut, die Verarbeitung ebenfalls. Wegen der Übersetzung (kann im Moment gar nicht sagen was montiert ist) würde ich das Bike aber als nicht 100% bergtauglich einstufen. Da müsste man gegebenenfalls nachbessern. Aber für die Stadt und leichtes Gelände völlig ausreichend. Einzig die Kurbel mit 165mm ist etwas zu lang und in Verbindung mit den recht großen Pedalen ergibt sich eine geringe Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## storck-riesen (6. Januar 2015)

Übersetzung ist wie folgt: vorn 34 Zähne; hinten 8 fach mit 11-32


----------



## storck-riesen (12. Januar 2015)

Für das Poison gibt es neue Pedale mit größerer Standfläche: Wellgo KC001 mit 266g





Das Gesamtgewicht steigt auf 8,6kg . Aber Gewicht ist nicht alles, die Praxistauglichkeit steht im Vordergrund.

Leider stehen beide Bikes zur Zeit im Keller, wegen Speichenbruch. Also nicht an den Bikes, sondern an Juniors Arm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2015)

Hast du die AEST-Pedale schon mal in Betracht gezogen?? die haben auch eine große Standfläche und sind um knapp unter 100g leichter. oder du hast Glück und erwischt einen Satz mit unter 160g


----------



## storck-riesen (13. Januar 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hast du die AEST-Pedale schon mal in Betracht gezogen??


 
Ehrlich gesagt nein. Ist das nicht die Firma, welche man nur über Asien beziehen kann? Die Pedale würde ich dann schon unter extremen Leichtbau einordnen, was sich auch im Design bemerkbar macht. Leicht ja, aber nicht um jeden Preis. Gerade bei Flat Pedals, die mit normalen Turnschuhen gefahren werden, sollte doch eine große flächige Verbindung zwischen Schuh und Pedal vorhanden sein, um Druckstellen zu vermeiden.

Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, dann ist die Standfläche der AEST 80x80mm, die der Wellgo 84x84mm.


----------



## storck-riesen (28. Februar 2015)

Und der nächste Umbau für die neue Saison steht schon bevor:


----------



## paradox (28. Februar 2015)

Cool, was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## storck-riesen (1. März 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Cool, was wiegt das gute Stück?



So wie auf dem Bild, ohne Cantisockel und ungekürztem Schaft, 1644g.


----------



## storck-riesen (6. März 2015)

Hab die Gabel gerade eingebaut. Mit gekürztem Schaft (170mm) und Stopfen für die Cantisockel liegt sie bei knapp über 1600g, wobei sich die Waage nicht recht entscheiden konnte und einige Gramm hin und her schwankte.





Das Gesamtgewicht liegt jetzt bei 9,55kg. Mal schauen ob ich morgen auf unserer Tour ein paar ordentliche Fotos hinbekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (22. Mai 2015)

So langsam muss ich mir auch wieder Gedanken zum Aufbau des 26" Cube Rahmens machen. Man kann ja förmlich zusehen, wie die "Kleinen" wachsen.
Aber zuvor schiebe ich noch ein anderes Projekt dazwischen. Das etwas vernachlässigte 20 Zoll soll wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden. Dafür habe ich etwas mehr als eine Woche Zeit, da der KiGa nächste Woche geschlossen ist (unabhängig vom Streik ) und das Rad nicht wirklich gebraucht wird. Dabei soll es natürlich funktionell aufgewertet und gewichtsmässig abgespeckt werden. In den letzten Monaten habe ich deshalb das ein oder andere Teil gekauft:





So sah es bis gestern Abend aus:





Beim Demontieren habe ich gleichmal die Cantisockel mit den Bremsen aus dem Rahmen gedreht. Alle Lager (sind alles offene Kugellagerringe) sind ordenlich verdreckt und laufen extrem rauh. Der 7 fach Schraubkranz stellt mich auch vor Rätsel (hab sowas vorher noch nie demontiert).


----------



## paradox (22. Mai 2015)

Warum abschruaben, hast doch neue Naben da?
Anosnten zum freundlichen gehen, der machte das schnell und unkompliziert, ist nur eine Nuss und ein Schraubstock, mehr nicht.
Nuss einspannen, HR reinlegen, losdrehen. fertig.


----------



## _PETE_ (22. Mai 2015)

Also ich sehe da Novatec Naben auf dem Tisch, da passt die XT dann sicher drauf. 

Wo hast du denn die Mow-Joes her? Ich suche die in 24" schon eine ganze Weile.


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Mai 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Warum abschruaben, hast doch neue Naben da?


 Die sollen mit den alten Felgen und Speichen vereint werden. Den Freundlichen werde ich heute nachmittag aufsuchen.


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Mai 2015)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da Novatec Naben auf dem Tisch, da passt die XT dann sicher drauf.
> 
> Wo hast du denn die Mow-Joes her? Ich suche die in 24" schon eine ganze Weile.


 Das waren vor Monaten mit die letzten die "frei" erhältlich waren. Wie muss ich das mit der XT auf Novatec verstehen? Hab ich da irgendwie etwas nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## _PETE_ (22. Mai 2015)

Im Post von paradox stand vorher etwas anderes... 

Speichenlänge etc. passt? Warum nicht gleich auf bessere Speichen und Felgen wechseln, wenn man eh schon umspeicht?


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Mai 2015)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Im Post von paradox stand vorher etwas anderes...
> 
> Speichenlänge etc. passt? Warum nicht gleich auf bessere Speichen und Felgen wechseln, wenn man eh schon umspeicht?


 
Speichenflansch (oder wie heißt das?) ist ja identisch, von daher sollte das ja passen. Die ganze Umbauaktion soll / muss irgendwo im Rahmen bleiben, damit ich nicht in Erklärungsnot komme. Die Felgen sollen ja angeblich gar nicht so schwer sein. Und an den Speichen kann man am Ende auch nicht soviel sparen, es sei denn, ich lasse die Hälfte weg. Zudem steht das Rad den ganzen Tag, mit einem einfachen Spiralschloss gesichert, vor dem KiGa.


----------



## track94 (22. Mai 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Speichenflansch (oder wie heißt das?) ist ja identisch, von daher sollte das ja passen. Die ganze Umbauaktion soll / muss irgendwo im Rahmen bleiben, damit ich nicht in Erklärungsnot komme. Die Felgen sollen ja angeblich gar nicht so schwer sein. Und an den Speichen kann man am Ende auch nicht soviel sparen, es sei denn, ich lasse die Hälfte weg. Zudem steht das Rad den ganzen Tag, mit einem einfachen Spiralschloss gesichert, vor dem KiGa.



Deswegen fahre ich mit dem Eselskarren ...bei mir ist es aus dem Ruder gelaufen ;-)


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> In den letzten Monaten habe ich deshalb das ein oder andere Teil gekauft:


Das ein oder andere Teil....
So aehnlich geht es mir gerade mit dem gebrauchten Cube160 fuer mein Sohn, da bleibt auch nicht mehr viel uebrig...


----------



## storck-riesen (26. Mai 2015)

Hab vor einiger Zeit im Bikemarkt ein X9 Schaltwerk für das Cube gekauft. Als ich am WE jetzt den Bowdenzug klemmen wollte, stellte ich fest, dass da die Klemmschraube fehlt. Auf dem Bild unterhalb des Parallelogramms sieht man das Loch für die Schraube. Es ist ein ca. 8-10mm langes Durchgangsloch ohne Gewinde. Kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen? In diversen Onlineshops habe ich kein Einzelteil gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (27. Mai 2015)

Geht das Loch komplett durch? 

Ich habe 5 X-9 Schaltwerke. Bei einem ist die Schraube an der Umlenkung gekontert und die restlichen haben einfach eine M5x12 Inbusschraube und eine 10mm Unterlegscheibe verbaut. Bei einem der X-9 10 Fach ist diese nicht mal gezahnt.


----------



## storck-riesen (27. Mai 2015)

Das ist ein glattes Durchgangsloch. So wie es aussieht steckt eine dünne Aluhülse im Loch. Wenn ich mir den Verlauf des Bowdenzugs anschaue, würde ich vermuten, dass der Zug an der Rückseite (Seite der Leitrollen) geklemmt werden muss. Ich bin davon ausgegangen das des sich um eine Schraube und eine kleine Platte mit integriertem Gewinde handelt.


----------



## _PETE_ (27. Mai 2015)

Ich bau es dann mal aus und mache ein Foto, wie die Teile aussehen.


----------



## storck-riesen (27. Mai 2015)

Es dürfte sich um Position 4 handeln.


----------



## _PETE_ (28. Mai 2015)

Hier mal die Schraube in natura:

Die Schraube ist M5x16. Vom Platz am Schaltwerk her könnte u.U. auch eine M5x20 funktionieren, die man mit einer Mutter und einer Unterlegscheibe kontert. Das sollte auch reichen um den Zug zu klemmen.


----------



## storck-riesen (28. Mai 2015)

Ja, genau so sollte das aussehen. Danke für's Bild und die damit verbundene Bestätigung meiner Vermutung. Gibt es wohl auch noch käuflich zu erwerben, allerdings nur im Ausland. Mal schauen was der Baumarkt an Edelstahlschrauben so anbietet.

[email protected]: Oder magst du deine verkaufen?


----------



## _PETE_ (28. Mai 2015)

Sorry, die brauche ich für mein Schaltwerk


----------



## _PETE_ (31. Mai 2015)

So sieht mein Minipuzzle aus.


----------



## Taurus1 (2. Juni 2015)

Na dann, viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (7. Juni 2015)

@storck-riesen 
Sorry für das Thread-Hijacking. 
Ich dachte das wäre ein allgemeiner Thread.


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Juni 2015)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> @storck-riesen
> Sorry für das Thread-Hijacking.
> Ich dachte das wäre ein allgemeiner Thread.



Kein Problem, trotzdem ordentliche Teilesammlung. Für dich selbst oder auch für den Nachwuchs?


----------



## _PETE_ (7. Juni 2015)

24" bei fast 187cm wird dann doch etwas klein.  
Es ist für meinen Neffen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/univega-alpina-sl-240-fuer-meinen-neffen.756047/


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Juni 2015)

Aktueller Zwischenstand: Zwischenstand deshalb, weil die neue Redline Kurbel noch fehlt, das Rad aber fertig werden musste. Eigentlich wollte ich die 2 transparenten "Bashguards" von der alten Kurbel entfernen und am neuen Kettenblatt befestigen. Aber das passt gar nicht zusammen. Ich möchte aber 1 fach auch nicht mit einem normalem Kettenblatt fahren lassen. Hat da wer eine Idee? Kassette, Kette und Schaltwerk hab ich spontan geändert, da ich diese Teile als "wenig gebraucht" vom 24" Poison noch da hatte. Bis jetzt liegt die Gewichtsersparnis bei 1,6kg.


----------



## trifi70 (7. Juni 2015)

Für 1fach ohne sonstige Ablaufsperren montiere ich einen abgespeckten Rennradumwerfer. Der hält die Kette bisher zuverlässig auf dem KB. Woher bekommst Du die Redline Kurbel? Suche nun auch eine Kurbel für 20", also Länge 125-135mm, KB 32-max. 36. Am liebsten mit 2x Chainring (aber kein Muss). Viel gibt der Markt nicht her... Die Kurbel die am Cube ist, wie lang ist die? Wieviele Zähne? Vermutlich schwer?


----------



## Fisch123 (8. Juni 2015)

Hab noch eine 120mm Shimano LX Kurbel da. Wenn Interesse besteht bitte melden.
Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (8. Juni 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Für 1fach ohne sonstige Ablaufsperren montiere ich einen abgespeckten Rennradumwerfer. Der hält die Kette bisher zuverlässig auf dem KB. Woher bekommst Du die Redline Kurbel? Suche nun auch eine Kurbel für 20", also Länge 125-135mm, KB 32-max. 36. Am liebsten mit 2x Chainring (aber kein Muss). Viel gibt der Markt nicht her... Die Kurbel die am Cube ist, wie lang ist die? Wieviele Zähne? Vermutlich schwer?


 
Also Umwerfer oder gleich Kefü? Wie sieht denn so ein abgespeckter Umwerfer aus? Hält der die Kette auch auf einem Trail zuverlässig?

Die Redline in 130mm habe ich vor Monaten bei LXS Bike gekauft. Die aktuelle Cube Kurbel hat 127mm mit 920 (k!)g. Zähne hab ich noch gar nicht gezählt.

Die Redline hat LK 110mm. Somit ist das kleinste KB ein 33iger.


----------



## Y_G (8. Juni 2015)

also bei unserem Cnoc 16" ist ein normles Blatt drauf und da ist die Kette auch ohne irgendeine Führung nicht einmal runtergeflogen...


----------



## storck-riesen (8. Juni 2015)

Y_G schrieb:


> "Cnoc 16"


 
??? Das ist doch Singlespeed ??? Also unseres schon!


----------



## _PETE_ (8. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe diese hier oder die Stinger im Auge.


----------



## Y_G (8. Juni 2015)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> ??? Das ist doch Singlespeed ??? Also unseres schon!


ja klar, meinte auch das 24", war so früh am Morgen eine komplette Fehlleistung  Beim 20" geht es jetzt auch ohne Führung. Mit neuer Kassette und Kette ist die ein paar mal geflogen. Jetzt könnte die Führung ab, aber der jr. will sie haben, naja bleibt die halt dran... achja ist nur unten geführt.


----------



## storck-riesen (8. Juni 2015)

Erstere habe ich ja am 24 Zoll Poison im Einsatz, trotz NW Kettenblatt. Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob die Kette beim Rückwärtstreten (das machen die Kids gern, weil die Nabe dann so schön knattert) nicht unten vom KB springt.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hab jetzt leider kein Bild vom Umwerfer, aber hatte keine Abwürfe bisher. Fahre das auch an einem 26" Rad selbst, auch auf Trails. Das Argument mit dem Rückwärts-Treten lässt sich aber nicht von der Hand weisen. Dagegen hilft der Umwerfer natürlich nicht. Also doch lieber 2 Chainringe...

Ja, so eine BCD 110 mit 34er Blatt schwebt mir auch vor. Als es die vor einem Jahr noch günstig gab, dachte ich, brauch ich nicht, hab ja eine Kurbel da. Aber die 40 Zähne sind scheinbar doch noch etwas viel im Moment. Manche Steigungen müssen geschoben werden. Nun such ich halt. Fisch, danke fürs Angebot, 120 ist zu kurz, denk ich. Das Moskito soll sie jetzt 2-3 Jahre fahren.


----------



## storck-riesen (19. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## storck-riesen (10. Juli 2015)

So und los geht es mit dem Wiederaufbau!

Zur Erinnerung: der war ja bereits da und halb aufgebaut, bevor der Poison 24 Zoll dazwischen geschoben wurde





und der war noch drin weil ich den nicht wieder "rausschlagen" wollte





Ab jetzt gibt es neue Teile: es wird von Anfang an nun doch vorn gefedert

RS SID RLT; 1448g ohne Poploc Hebel; mit weißen Aufklebern; bereits auf 80mm getravelt; Dual Air; neuer Service beim Vorbesitzer


----------



## storck-riesen (16. Juli 2015)

Kommen wir heute zur Sitzgelegenheit.

Platz genommen wird wieder auf einem Selle SMP Junior Hell mit 254g;





gehalten wird der von eine KCNC Ti Pro Lite Scandium mit 166g





und geklemmt wird das ganze von einer KCNC Road Lite SC7 mit 12g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (23. September 2015)

Nach einer etwas längeren Sommerpause geht es jetzt weiter mit den Teilen für die Lenkzentrale.

KCNC SC Bone 31.8mm; 114g (auf 55cm Breite gekürzt)





KCNC Fly Ride 50mm; 94g





No Name Carbon Kappe + Tune Schraube + Kralle; 18g





Wegen des recht kurzen Steuerrohres habe ich mich erstmal für 2 Spacer entschieden.

No Name Carbon 20mm konisch + Tune Carbon 10mm; 12g + 4g


----------



## storck-riesen (23. September 2015)

Und gleich noch ein "Kleinteil" hinterher.

No Name Carbon Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung; 20g





6x Flaschenhalterschraube rot eloxiert; 6g

ohne Foto; 4 davon werden benutzt um die Gewinde für Schutzblech/Gepäckträger an den Sitzstreben zu verschließen


----------



## storck-riesen (24. September 2015)

Heute gibt es die Bilder zum Antrieb. Da es mittlerweile 11-fach Kassetten auf Preis- und Gewichtsniveau einer 10-fach DIY Lösung gibt, war die Entscheidung am Ende doch nicht so schwer wie anfänglich gedacht. Gesetzt waren auf alle Fälle wieder Drehgriffe.

SRAM Grip Shift X01 11-fach; 104g inkl. Bowdenzug





SRAM Schaltwerk X01 11-fach; 252g





SRAM Kassette XG-1150 10-42 11-fach; 394g





KMC Kette X11EL 11-fach; 246g nicht gekürzt





Nokon Schaltzughülle; 40g


----------



## LockeTirol (25. September 2015)

Cooles Teil. Wo hast du denn den Flaschenhalter her?


----------



## storck-riesen (25. September 2015)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Cooles Teil. Wo hast du denn den Flaschenhalter her?



Ebay! Gleicher Anbieter wie der konische Spacer und die Ahead Kappe. 28,-€ für 20g fand ich akzeptabel.


----------



## storck-riesen (2. Oktober 2015)

Gebremst wir diesmal mit einer Magura MT4 aus 2012. Damit entfällt der zusätzliche Umbau der Griffweiteneinstellung.

vorn; 234g





hinten; 244g





für hinten ist ein Adapter notwendig; 26g





Alligator Windcutter 160mm für vorn; 110g





Alligator Windcutter 140mm für hinten; 80g


----------



## Fisch123 (3. Oktober 2015)

Nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht die komplette Bremse.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Oktober 2015)

Leichtbau wird überbewertet. Gerade bei der Bremse zählt vor allem: Funktion.


----------



## Fisch123 (3. Oktober 2015)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Leichtbau wird überbewertet. Gerade bei der Bremse zählt vor allem: Funktion.


Na klar! zumal bei den anderen Teilen wie Sattelstütze und co, schon extrem auf Gewicht geachtet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (5. Oktober 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> ... schon extrem ...


 
Das ist nicht ganz richtig so. Mit höherem finanziellen Aufwand ginge es deutlich leichter. Aber bei KCNC stimmt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und die Optik. Ich persönlich mag es, möglichst viele Teile von ein und demselben Hersteller zu verbauen, was natürlich bei Budgetbeschränkungen nicht ganz so einfach ist.


----------



## storck-riesen (18. Oktober 2015)

Diese Woche sind die letzten Teile gekommen.

Der LRS besteht aus Novatec Superlight Naben, ZTR Alpine Felgen, Sapim Laser Speichen und roten Alu Nippeln. Eingespeicht wurde das Ganze von Sören Speer aus Frankfurt.





Mit Felgenband ergibt das folgende Gewichte:

VR; 664g





HR; 778g





2x Schwalbe Nr.14 Extralight; 254g





2x Schwalbe Rocket Ron 26x2,25; 486g bzw. 464g





Schnellspanner von Leichtbau; 46g


----------



## storck-riesen (25. Oktober 2015)

Lizard Skin DSP 30,2mm; 20g da der rechte Griff gekürzt wurde


----------



## storck-riesen (25. Oktober 2015)

Das Rad ist mittlerweile fertig montiert. Problem bereitet mir noch die MT4, die sich trotz mehrmaligen Entlüftens zu "weich" anfühlt und der Bremsgriff bis an den Griff heran gezogen werden kann. Probefahrt steht demzufolge noch aus. Ebenso ordentliche Fotos. Anbei aber schon mal die finale Teileliste:





Dabei hat sich noch eine Änderung ergeben. Die Rocket Ron habe ich nicht auf die Alpine montiert bekommen. Die Reifenwulst ist einfach nicht in die Felgenflanke gesprungen. Somit habe ich die Conti X-King 2.2 am Rad der Frau demontiert und ihr die Rocket Ron verpasst. Das Mehrgewicht ist zu verschmerzen. Mit knapp 9.3kg bin ich zufrieden und ich denke der Junior auch.


----------



## storck-riesen (31. Oktober 2015)

Hier nun die versprochenen Bilder:


----------



## storck-riesen (6. August 2017)

Nachdem die derzeitige Nutzerin des 24 Zoll Poison sich über Sattel und Flaschenhalter beschwert hat, habe ich bei VPace eine Bestellung aufgegeben. Und diese gleich um eine Kurbel mit 32 KB ergänzt. Dazu hinten noch die 10 fach 11-40 DIY Kassette gegen eine Sunrace MX3 11-42 getauscht. Auf den letzten beiden Touren hat es keine Beschwerden mehr gegeben. Macht in Summe aktuell 9,46 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (13. September 2017)

Das 26er Cube Reaction ist jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren unverändert ohne Probleme im Einsatz. In den nächsten Wochen gibt es nochmal ein kleines Update, mit hoffentlich ca. 200g Gewichtsersparnis (Bilder folgen).
Aber so langsam finde ich, wird der Rahmen zu klein. Deshalb mache ich mir schon mal Gedanken über die Nachfolge. Zudem sollen die 2 kleineren Geschwister im Frühjahr auf die nächste Radgröße wechseln (20Zoll --> auf das 24 Zoll Poison; 24 Zoll --> auf das 26 Zoll Reaction; 26 Zoll --> auf das ???). So und hier kommt ihr jetzt ins Spiel. Ich beobachte schon seit längeren den Markt. Momentan habe ich 4 favorisierte (Carbon-) Rahmen in *Rahmenhöhe 16 Zoll*. Mich würden eure Meinungen zu den Geometrien der Rahmen interessieren: Was ist gut, was ist schlecht und warum? Ganz bewusst verzichte ich auf Angaben zum Hersteller, wobei der ein oder andere das sicher herausbekommen wird. Zu gegebener Zeit werde ich natürlich "Auflösen". Falls jemand Alternativen hat, gerne her damit.

Als erstes im Vergleich nochmal der aktuelle 14 Zoll Rahmen:




Geometrie 1




Geometrie 2




Geometrie 3




Geometrie 4




Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße


----------



## storck-riesen (27. Oktober 2017)

Nach den zahlreichen  Rückmeldungen wollte ich das "Rätsel" jetzt mal auflösen:

1. Flyxxi FLX-FR-902
2. Tideace FM-M001
3. Cube Reaction GTC SL
4. VPACE Max 27.5

Mein bisheriger Favorit ist eigentlich der Flyxxi Rahmen gewesen. Diesen scheint es aber aktuell in RH 16" nicht mehr zu geben. Als Alternative wurde mir der FLX-FR-901 angeboten. Diesen gibt es aber nur in 15,5". Der Sprung vom jetzigen 14" zum 15,5" Rahmen fällt mir eigentlich zu gering aus. Deshalb tendiere ich aktuell zum Cube Rahmen. Wenn ich beide Rahmen (Cube und Flyxxi 902) virtuell und real übereinander legen würde, dann dürfte da doch eigentlich kein großer Unterschied zu erkennen sein, abgesehen von der Steuerrohrlänge und den geringfügig abweichenden Winkeln? Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## joglo (27. Oktober 2017)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Ebay! Gleicher Anbieter wie der konische Spacer und die Ahead Kappe. 28,-€ für 20g fand ich akzeptabel.


ich habe den gleichen Typ für 10€ über Aliexpress bezogen z.B. hier https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...lgo_pvid=5efeac8d-4b7d-45ab-a03e-bb8f7630181c

Das Label lies sich problemlos mit einer Klinge abschaben.


----------



## storck-riesen (6. November 2017)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Nach den zahlreichen  Rückmeldungen wollte ich das "Rätsel" jetzt mal auflösen:
> 
> 1. Flyxxi FLX-FR-902
> 2. Tideace FM-M001
> ...



Die Entscheidung ist gefallen! Mehr dazu später.

Vorher nochmal ein paar kleine Veränderungen am 26".





Die fast 2 Jahre alten Racesport sind nicht 100%ig dicht, aber ich kann gut damit leben.

20mm längerer Vorbau





Macht in Summe 98g Gewichtsersparniss (gesamt 9,23kg).


----------



## storck-riesen (8. Dezember 2017)

Wie im vorangegangenen Post erwähnt, wurde uns die Rahmenentscheidung kürzlich mehr oder weniger abgenommen, denn Bike Discount hatte die Preise für Cube Rahmen nochmals gesenkt. Junior hat sich dann für diesen Rahmen entschieden:









Mit einem Gewicht von 1130g (inkl. 4 Flaschenhalterschrauben; HDM Abdeckung und Liner) eine gute Basis für ein leichtes Hardtail. Meine erste Kalkulation hat gezeigt, dass ich mein Zielgewicht von 9kg wohl deutlich unterschreiten werde.





Mittlerweile sind auch schon weitere Teile eingetroffen. Aber dazu dann mehr in den folgenden Tagen und Wochen.


----------



## storck-riesen (30. Dezember 2017)

Geferdert wird mit einer RS SID RCT3 100mm.





Gewicht liegt bei ca. 1500g (beim Wiegen fehlte der Rebound Einsteller)





Die Gabel dreht sich mit Hilfe eines Cube Steuersatzes.


----------



## storck-riesen (3. Januar 2018)

Heute geht es weiter mit den Teilen der Lenkzentrale:

10mm Alu Spacer; 8g





KCNC Fly Ride 31,8mm 5° 50mm; 94g





KCNC SC Bone Flat Scandium Bar XC 31,8 x 600mm; 120g





Trickstuff Deckele; 12g


----------



## storck-riesen (28. Januar 2018)

Aus folgenden Teilen besteht die Sitzgelegenheit:

Sattelklemme Easy Elox mit Titanschraube; 10g





KCNC Ti Pro Lite 8000 Scandium; 158g





GUB 1159 Carbon; 140g


----------



## gt2 (29. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## storck-riesen (9. März 2018)

Endlich kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (17. März 2018)

Gebremst wird mit einer Magura MT4 und Hope Scheiben (160mm)

vorn 218g





hinten 250g





vorn und hinten je 90g





Lizard Skin DSP 30,2mm


----------



## storck-riesen (1. April 2018)

Die Teile für den Antrieb sind jetzt auch komplett:

Sram X1 Schaltwerk mit 258g:





Sram X1 Schalthebel inkl. Bowdenzug mit 124g:





Sram XG-1180 Kassette mit 312g:





KMC X11 EL Blacktech Kette mit 236g (auf dem Foto noch ungekürzt):





Sram GXP Pressfit Innenlager mit 88g:





Sram NX 155m Kurbel mit KB 32 Zähne und 694g:





Pedale PDM 9000 mit 306g:


----------



## storck-riesen (27. April 2018)

Die letzten Teile sind endlich da.

Vorderrad: Novatec Superlight Nabe + Ryde Trace XC Felge + Sapim Laser Speichen + Tubelessband; 612g





Hinterrad: Novatec Superlight Nabe XD + Ryde Trace XC Felge + Sapim Laser Speichen + Tubelessband; 726g





RS Maxle; 38g





Syntace X12; 40g





MAXXIS Ikon 2.2; 596g bzw. 604g








Tune Tubeless Ventile + Tune One Shoot Milch; 148g


----------



## storck-riesen (17. Mai 2018)

Das Rad ist mittlerweile seit einigen Wochen fertiggestellt, mehrfach getestet und für gut befunden.


----------



## storck-riesen (3. April 2020)

Mein letzter Beitrag hier ist jetzt fast 2 Jahre her. Seitdem hat sich an den Bikes recht wenig getan. Außer das sie zunehmend mehr bewegt werden und die Kids anscheinend den Spaß am Biken entdeckt haben. Die längste Strecke, die wir in 2019 an einem Tag gefahren sind, waren 80km, allerdings flach. Des öfteren sind wir zwischen 30 und 50 km mit 1000Hm unterwegs gewesen. Der Kleinste hat es mit seinem 24Zoll Rad da nicht immer einfach gehabt. Deshalb haben wir ihn letzte Woche eine Proberunde auf dem 26Zoll fahren lassen, als dieses wegen Krankheit der Tochter von ihr nicht genutzt werden konnte. Und er kam damit sehr gut zurecht. Deshalb werden jetzt alle 3 eine Größe nach oben rutschen. Das heißt also, dass der Größte wieder ein neues Bike bekommen wird und ich den Aufbau hier dokumentieren werde. Bis zur Fertigstellung des neuen Rades wird es allerdings erstmal eine Zwischenlösung geben.

Fuhrpark der letzten 2 Jahre:









Zwischenlösung:


----------



## storck-riesen (10. April 2020)

Habe jetzt endlich die versprochenen Bilder zugefügt. Die Zwischenlösung sieht so aus, dass ich mein Bike vorerst für den Größen hergegeben habe (mit ein paar kleinen Anpassungen).


----------



## storck-riesen (12. April 2020)

Ein paar wenige Teile werden vom vorherigen Rad übernommen. Die ersten Teile, welche unabhängig vom Rahmen sind, sind auch schon eingetrudelt.

KCNC SC Bone 600mm




Lizard Skin DSP 30,3mm




GUB 1159




PD-M9000




Sram X1 Trigger




Sram X1 Schaltwerk




Sram Centerline 160mm







Magura MT4 --> ob die an dem Bike zum Einsatz kommt weiß ich noch nicht




Bin gerade von meiner Kombination aus Sram Level T Bremshebel und Guide Bremssattel, hinsichtlich Entlüftung, Hebelweg und Bremspower, schwer begeistert. Deshalb liebäugel ich gerade noch mit einer Sram Level TLM mit Bleeding Edge.

Flyxxi Carbon Side Cage


----------



## storck-riesen (11. Mai 2020)

Die Bestellung vom Schliersee ist am Wochenende eingetroffen:

Cube Reaction SL


----------



## MS1980 (11. Mai 2020)

Schicker Rahmen.  Welche Größe ist das jetzt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (11. Mai 2020)

18 Zoll


----------



## Chris_DH (11. Mai 2020)

@storck-riesen welchen Zentrierständer verwendest du?


----------



## storck-riesen (11. Mai 2020)

@Chris_DH : du meinst Montageständer? Blau ist immer ein Hinweis auf Park Tool. In meinem Fall ein PCS-9.


----------



## Chris_DH (11. Mai 2020)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> @Chris_DH : du meinst Montageständer? Blau ist immer ein Hinweis auf Park Tool. In meinem Fall ein PCS-9.



Ne, ich meine den zum Laufräder zentrieren oder hast du es machen lassen?


----------



## storck-riesen (11. Mai 2020)

Zu dem Rahmen gibt es noch keinen fertigen LRS. Ich werde den aufbauen lassen.


----------



## storck-riesen (13. Mai 2020)

Rock Shox SID RLC (ohne Remote Lockout Hebel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (14. Mai 2020)

Ik find ja schwarz matt mit dem glanz Decals mega ... 

Wird das gesamte Bike so?


----------



## storck-riesen (14. Mai 2020)

Ja, es wird alles in “langweilen“ schwarz, teils glänzend, teils matt.


----------



## MS1980 (14. Mai 2020)

So wie das andere schwarze. 
Da müssen die Kids ja schauen das se da nicht durch einander kommen mit Ihren Bikes.


----------



## storck-riesen (14. Mai 2020)

Richtig, hab dann mein eigenes Cube Team. Die Kids werden weniger Probleme haben die Bikes zu unterscheiden, eher die Chefin des Hauses.


----------



## storck-riesen (17. Mai 2020)

Neue Teile sind eingetroffen:

Lager vom Schliersee + 20mm konischer Carbon Spacer




Absolute Black




KCNC Fly Ride 31,8/70mm




Der Antrieb ist auch komplett:

Sram DUB Pressfit




Sram NX DUB 165mm




Sram XG-1175


----------



## storck-riesen (17. Mai 2020)

Der konische Steuersatzspacer sollte eigentlich matt sein, ist aber glänzend. Könnte mir evtl. jemand kurz erklären, wie das mit dem Nass schleifen von Carbonteilen funktioniert? Tauche ich das Schleifpapier in Wasser? Benetze ich es nur leicht mit Wasser? Muss ich das Teil nach dem Schleifen mit irgendetwas behandeln? Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MS1980 (17. Mai 2020)

Moin. Ich mache das Papiere immer ordentlich nass. Am besten so das es komplett durchnässt ist. Optimal ist ein Schleifpapier ohne papierrücken. Sonst zersetzt sich das ziemlich. Denn mit 1000er feinpapier. Behandeln brauchst das eigentlich nicht. Fahre meine entlackte Noir kurbel nun schon seid 5 Jahre und hält.


----------



## storck-riesen (17. Mai 2020)

Alles klar. Danke.


----------



## storck-riesen (19. Mai 2020)

Es geht voran.


----------



## storck-riesen (5. Juni 2020)

Leider kommt diesmal nicht meine “Standard“ Sattelklemme zum Einsatz, da Easy Elox jetzt einen Mindestbestellwert von 50€ hat.

Aber die KCNC ist auch keine Unbekannte:




Der weiter vorn gezeigte GUB Sattel wir von folgender Stütze gehalten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (7. Juni 2020)

Junior hat letztes Jahr bei einem Rennen folgenden Reifen gewonnen:




Den passenden 2. Reifen haben wir jetzt auch eingekauft:




Und noch etwas Kleinkram:


----------



## storck-riesen (1. Juli 2020)

Die letzten Teile sind eingetroffen.


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe jetzt doch die vorhandenen MT4 Bremsen verbaut.









Kette ist auch gekürzt.


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Juli 2020)

Das Rad ist fertig, die erste Probefahrt am Wochenende absolviert, Junior ist zufrieden, Urlaub kann kommen.

Die Kofferwaage zeigt 8,9kg an, deckt sich also sehr gut mit den gewogenen Einzelgewichten .


----------



## MS1980 (7. Juli 2020)

Klasse Bike.  Darf man fragen wo du preislich gelandet bist?


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Juli 2020)

MS1980 schrieb:


> Klasse Bike.  Darf man fragen wo du preislich gelandet bist?


Wenn ich alles richtig notiert habe, dann sind es knapp über 2T €.


----------



## storck-riesen (8. August 2020)

3 Wochen Urlaub sind vorbei, Rad und Fahrer haben 16 Touren im Schwarzwald, Schweizer Juragebirge und Berner Oberland problemlos überstanden. Die Königsetappen waren 62km/2000hm und 70 km/1600hm. Anbei ein paar Impressionen aus den genannten Regionen.


----------



## storck-riesen (21. Februar 2021)

Kleines Update für die Saison 2021 am Bike des Jüngsten.

















Reduzierung auf 30Zähne




Gesamtgewicht ca. 9,35kg


----------



## storck-riesen (4. Mai 2021)

Hat jemand eine empfehlenswerte Adresse um einen Rock Shox Service machen zu lassen? Gut wäre, wenn die sich auch bezüglich Anpassung an geringes Fahrergewicht auskennen würden. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (4. Mai 2021)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine empfehlenswerte Adresse um einen Rock Shox Service machen zu lassen? Gut wäre, wenn die sich auch bezüglich Anpassung an geringes Fahrergewicht auskennen würden. Danke.


Kommt auf die Federelemente an... Habe gute Erfahrung mit mst bei zwei pikes und 'nem monarch plus gemacht... mst ist meines Wissens nach mehr auf Abfahrtsoriente Federelemte spzialisiert... Ich würde dort einfach mal anfragen...


----------



## raposa (5. Mai 2021)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine empfehlenswerte Adresse um einen Rock Shox Service machen zu lassen? Gut wäre, wenn die sich auch bezüglich Anpassung an geringes Fahrergewicht auskennen würden. Danke.



ich habe gute Erfahrung mit: https://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/ gemacht.
Habe zwar keine Wartung machen lassen, aber sie haben aus ihrem Lager noch eine Durin-Zugstufe rausgesucht und mich sehr freundlich und kompetent beraten.


----------



## storck-riesen (21. Dezember 2021)

Es gibt Zeiten, da kann man förmlich zusehen, wie Kinder jeden Tag ein Stück wachsen. Bei unserem Großen war dies wieder im letzten Jahr der Fall. Mittlerweile hat er mich im Alter von 15 nicht nur eingeholt, sondern auch geringfügig überholt. Naja, bei 176cm meinerseits ja auch kein großes Problem. Also begab ich mich mal wieder auf Teilesuche, um das Rad anpassen zu können.

Newmen Advanced Carbon Sattelstütze in 27,2/400mm





Newmen Evolution SL Vorbau 90mm





Newmen Advanced SL Lenker 640mm








Sram GXP Kurbel 175mm





Sram GXP Innenlager





Lockout Hebel für die SID





HDM Abdeckung





Aktueller Stand: 8,98 kg laut Teileliste und 9,05kg laut Kofferwaage


----------

